# Let's see some Jeep pictures.



## festerw

Let's see some Jeep pictures, here's my 98 XJ Cherokee Classic. Haven't got a chance to get the new 6'8" Snoway mounted yet.


----------



## echovalley

My 2001 is on here under [blizzard 720lt] i think


----------



## watchamakalit

Here is my '88 Comanchee. Don't have any pics with the plow on it.


----------



## jpunlimited

*jeep unlimited with plow*

long winter but paid for plow in the first season. now I will start saving for a new transmission in two seasons. we got over 110 inches normally 40inches.


----------



## JeepNut

*Emergency Plow*


----------



## karl klein

nice jeeps.


----------



## brunosplace

here is one I posted earlier http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8553


----------



## ebradfordrich

jeepnut-

what size/brand plow is on your XJ there? i have an '01 cherokee limited that i'd like to put into use as a plow vehicle. any advice?

-eric


----------



## 2004Z71CC

A buddy's Jeep no plow, but is has been rolled.....


----------



## JeepNut

*Plow*

Eric,

The plow on my xj is a 6.5' fisher. I bought it used to serve as a backup in case my F250 with 8' fisher ever was broke down and the XJ may get me out of a jam. Tried it a couple of times this winter and there is no comparison to the 3\4 ton, but what would you expect. Not really sure what is out there to recommend.

JeepNut


----------



## Team_Yamaha

Here is a pic of mine. It is a 93 with 4.0L 5spd, Auburn posi in the rear. http://plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8031


----------



## cj5

I'm a new member with my new "three week old" Jeep.

http://www.gmlug.org/images/cj5.jpg

'76 Jeep CJ5 -- Paul


----------



## edshipp19

Here is mine where it spends most of its time.....on the lift


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

Mrs. SIPLOWGUY's 97 Grand Cherokee.


----------



## Donny O.

cj5 said:


> I'm a new member with my new "three week old" Jeep.
> 
> http://www.gmlug.org/images/cj5.jpg
> 
> '76 Jeep CJ5 -- Paul


so is that jsut a SOA or anythin else done to it??

pictures of mine are HERE!! no plow yet but I would like to put a blizzard 680 on it and then sell our 85 chevy with plow. for the small lot we have and our driveway there really is no need for an extra vehicle if i can do it with my jeep!!


----------



## ct chap

*97 Tj*

my 97 TJ after it's first plow season


----------



## rob6773

Who makes plows for TJ's? I have a K-5 that I'm putting a 7 1/2 on. Where I live that is too wide for a lot of the driveways, including mine. I really like the TJs and I think I will only get a season or two out of the Blazer, I have no intentions of a full resto on that truck.


----------



## ct chap

I have a Meyers 6.5'. The TJ has mopar air shocks up front and they hold the weight just fine. 31x10.5 bfg tires. I do have some pics but I haven't figured out how to post pics


----------



## Plowlikehell

*My Jeep*

Here is my XJ 


















Here is my little helpers, they did a great job!


----------



## Boutallnite

Here is a link of a thread I stared with the pics of my TJ with a Snoway.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=22503


----------



## Luppy

Little late to the party but since the season is coming upon us, here's a couple of my TJ rigged up.


----------



## kstt

Here's Natalie!


----------



## kstt

Again: Ready for work!


----------



## Donny O.

my new western plow gets mounted on my TJ on thursday....I will post pictures ASAP!!


----------



## DBL

i have a buddy who has a 96 jeep cherokee in his fleet for small driveways and parking spots and that thing is great in tight spots.


----------



## Donny O.

Donny O. said:


> my new western plow gets mounted on my TJ on thursday....I will post pictures ASAP!!


well it's still thursday where i'm at and the new western suburbanite plow has been mounted to my 98 Jeep Wrangler and is all ready for snow!!! lets git-r-done!!! snapped a few quick pics with my phone...from the front shot the blade looks so much wider than the jeep, but it really isn't. it's 7'4" wide. i think it sticks out about 6 inches on each side. I had to drive home from the shop which is the next town with the plow mounted on the interstate. yup it blocks plenty of airflow cuz the jeep was getting hotter than normal.....then the clutch fan kicked in and cooled it back off and the cycle continued....nothing to worry about though.


----------



## mikelawtown

what are those going for?..looks better than the homesteader..As soon as u get in action pics, lets see them...


----------



## Donny O.

with install, tax and everything out the door it was jsut over $3300 which in retrospect seems like a lot of money for something with out a warrenty. did get 12 months no payments/no interest......but it will be paid off before then!!


----------



## charlg

Here's my new Unlimited with a Curtis plow.


----------



## mikelawtown

CHARLG, are u the one i mentioned the place in billerica to buy a curtis??..If not where and what did u pay?..Thinking about throwing one on a buds jeep so he can do cleanups for me..Looks GREAT:waving:


----------



## charlg

Yes, I was the one looking for advice. I got it in Worcester and they were quoting $3400 installed. I paid a few bucks less because of a friend of a friend. This is my first plow, so I have nothing to compare it to, but I like the setup - quick and easy. The frame and setup is the same that they put on their 8 foot plows. The only difference is the poly blade.


----------



## Nate

no plow or mud(still wet from just washing it off) but heres a quick picture of my TJ


----------



## deh8255

*2003 Jeep Rubicon with the Western Suburbanite 7'4"*

Here is a picture of my 2003 Jeep Rubicon with the Western Suburbanite 7'4" plow. If you wonder what that is sticking up by the windshield on the passsenger side, it is a Safari snorkel.


----------



## sport-trac

How do the Suburbanite plows hold up??? Anyone plow with them yet?

I am in Buffalo, NY.. work for a guy with the big trucks.. all western plows. I have been debating getting one for my Sport Trac.. a Suburbanite that is.

Let me know and thanks in advance../

Happy Turkey Day too.


----------



## muddy00

Here is my Blizzard plow, Havent plowed with it yet, but had to modify it for the 4" lift,


----------



## Boutallnite

what kind of modifications did you have to make?


----------



## muddy00

Boutallnite said:


> what kind of modifications did you have to make?


I had to drop the plow 4", so I basiclly made a 4" steel plate to drop the mount bar.


----------



## deh8255

*Suburbanite/Homesteader does well....*



sport-trac said:


> How do the Suburbanite plows hold up??? Anyone plow with them yet?
> 
> I am in Buffalo, NY.. work for a guy with the big trucks.. all western plows. I have been debating getting one for my Sport Trac.. a Suburbanite that is.
> 
> Let me know and thanks in advance../
> 
> Happy Turkey Day too.


Suburbanite/Homesteader does well from all the research I did prior to purchasing. I actually spoke to quite a number of individuals that have them and have used them for at least 1 season. They all claimed they have had no problems and they do a good job making money with them. Mine was $2650 out the door including tax.


----------



## Donny O.

deh8255 said:


> Suburbanite/Homesteader does well from all the research I did prior to purchasing. I actually spoke to quite a number of individuals that have them and have used them for at least 1 season. They all claimed they have had no problems and they do a good job making money with them. Mine was $2650 out the door including tax.


damn I should have came to indy as I paid $3381 out the door installed for mine!! but I guess that was on a 12 month no payment no interest thing and 7% off had I paid cash.....still not your good deal though. haven't got a chance to use it yet though!! 1inch last night but melted right away!!


----------



## sport-trac

deh8255 said:


> Suburbanite/Homesteader does well from all the research I did prior to purchasing. I actually spoke to quite a number of individuals that have them and have used them for at least 1 season. They all claimed they have had no problems and they do a good job making money with them. Mine was $2650 out the door including tax.


Did you have to do any modifactions to your front suspension?? I have thinking about adding a leaf in the back and twisting the torsion up front to get some lift.. Also adding in new shocks all around.

Would you suggest Timbrens in the front as well, while everything is ripped apart?

Any pictures yet? We have been getting this lovely "clipper" in the Buffalo NY area?

James


----------



## Donny O.

sport-trac said:


> Did you have to do any modifactions to your front suspension?? I have thinking about adding a leaf in the back and twisting the torsion up front to get some lift.. Also adding in new shocks all around.
> 
> Would you suggest Timbrens in the front as well, while everything is ripped apart?
> 
> Any pictures yet? We have been getting this lovely "clipper" in the Buffalo NY area?
> 
> James


i'm assuming you don't have a jeep!! what do you have? s10? this plow is so light i didn't do anything to the front of my jeep. well I already had a 2.5" rancho lift but either way it only sags about 1-1.5" when the plow is up.


----------



## deh8255

*All stock, no suspension mods*



sport-trac said:


> Did you have to do any modifactions to your front suspension?? I have thinking about adding a leaf in the back and twisting the torsion up front to get some lift.. Also adding in new shocks all around.
> 
> Would you suggest Timbrens in the front as well, while everything is ripped apart?
> 
> Any pictures yet? We have been getting this lovely "clipper" in the Buffalo NY area?
> 
> James


I made no modifications at all. Front end drops about 1"-1.5". Picture of mine is up just a few notes from here.


----------



## nailerdog

Nice Jeeps


----------



## Jeepjimmy




----------



## JeepCreepn01

no plow but my jeep


----------



## Scrambler22

[/URL][/IMG]

I transition my Jeep in the fall to a plow vehicle. I put on 7" fender flares take off the winch and put on the uni-mount plow bracket. I order to accommedate my 4" lift and my tires I welded a 7"x 1/2" plate with the mount hole to the blade to drop the A frame down and extended the links accordingly to make that work. Works great however it takes me about 5 hrs to convert in the fall and again in spring. Will post pictures tomorrow after I finish


----------



## watchamakalit

Just finished putting the plow on last night.


----------



## festerw

I suppose since I started this thread I ought to put an updated pic on here. We got around 2 feet last week so I finally got a chance for some pictures (yes I realize I don't have lights I have to go pick up the harness)


----------



## LINY Rob

nice jeep jeepjimmy!

if you look real close in this pic you can see the jeep, the meyer,my wife, and the dino.


----------



## bluejeep

Here is my 93 w/o the plow on it. The bumper is custom ******* series made by previous owner who liked to weld stuff and wasn’t smart enough to go on line and look up a hitch for the plow. So he made this monstrosity. And this looks a lot better then what it was before, thanks to me. The vertical pieces is where the plow mounts to. The Jeep + plow (snowbear) was $2500 i think it was a good deal.


----------



## bluejeep

bluejeep said:


> Here is my 93 w/o the plow on it. The bumper is custom ******* series made by previous owner who liked to weld stuff and wasn't smart enough to go on line and look up a hitch for the plow. So he made this monstrosity. And this looks a lot better then what it was before, thanks to me. The vertical pieces is where the plow mounts to. The Jeep + plow (snowbear) was $2500 i think it was a good deal.


oops i dident put the pix, here they are:


----------



## deh8255

*What a bumper!*



bluejeep said:


> oops i dident put the pix, here they are:


Man I would hate to get tapped with that bumper. That thing would flatten anything it touches.
That is definately heavy duty.


----------



## bluejeep

deh8255 said:


> Man I would hate to get tapped with that bumper. That thing would flatten anything it touches.
> That is definately heavy duty.


Yea, and check out the hitch in the back (its not a good pic of it) I actully got rearendin today. It wasent very hard but i dident even get out to see, cuz i know nothing happend to my car...


----------



## RonS

Here's a pic of mine. I've been toying with it for about 11 years. BTW I bought it new.




RonS


----------



## vballman

I plow with my '03 TJ Sport. Love it. needs better tires though. besides that i can't complain. 6.5' Fisher Mintue Mount 1 w/foil


----------



## Donny O.

i took a picture when i got back from plowing last night. 2nd time using it since the plow was installed but i got more use than the 1st time. pretty happy with it. funny how the type of drive i was doing was the deciding factor on 4hi or 4lo. I pushed some piles that were taller than the plow and snow was comming over the top....it ended up pretty caked up with snow. this was about 7:am just as the sun was comming up!!.


----------



## JeepTJ00

Heres my Jeep



















5.5 inch RK LA
1 inch PA Bl
HP Super 30 front 
44 rear w/disk
ARB's fornt and rear 
4.88's
35"BFG M/T 
9500 MM Winch

Bob


----------



## Donny O.

nice jeep....maybe someday i will step up to a long arm kit. I have to say I know they are functional but i'm still not a big fan of the flatfender look!! personal preference thing there.....as there are things abut mine others don't like.


----------



## Oct7brian

Here's Mine


----------



## Scrambler22

oops goofed that one up


----------



## Donny O.

Scrambler22 said:


> oops goofed that one up


thats ok...it can be linked.

Scrambler22's jeep picture

nice looking rig man!!! we have about the same wheels!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

you guys and your new jeeps. HAHAHA

Here is my grandfather's 1946 Willy's with a 1946 6.5' meyer lift only plow cable/electric plow. 
She still runs and plows snow at his shop. It will be mine shortly.


----------



## John D

84 CJ7 with SnowWay plow


----------



## tvpierce

Hey Donny O,

How does the TJ do with such a long plow? I know the physical weight of the Suburbanite is managable, but do you find that with 7' 4" that it's easy to get too much snow in front of you to push? My 6.5 Fisher gets kinda hairy when the snow is real deep (12" +)... but my tires kinda suck, so that's a major factor.

jp


----------



## Donny O.

I hanve't had a problem yet.....with my tires and such it's not that much wider than my jeep anyway. the most i've done is about 4 inches but then did our parking lot from side to side then came at the pile end to end to puch it out back and it didn't even slow me down....and I was in 4 hi. but it was also fluffy snow and was comming over the top of the plow.


----------



## tvpierce

Donny O. said:


> I haven't had a problem yet.....with my tires and such it's not that much wider than my jeep anyway. the most i've done is about 4 inches but then did our parking lot from side to side then came at the pile end to end to puch it out back and it didn't even slow me down....and I was in 4 hi. but it was also fluffy snow and was comming over the top of the plow.


That's great. I bet that extra 10" (compared to my 6.5) is a real asset. I find mine is a bit short when I have it at full-angle -- it covers the width of the tires. But when I turn sharply, my rear tire ends up outside the cleared surface.

BTW, nice rig. I love my CJ... but if I ever have to replace it, a TJ is probably the way I'd go.

jp


----------



## me1223

John D said:


> 84 CJ7 with SnowWay plow


what sno-way plow is that? st 6'?


----------



## deh8255

*CJ Fender Flares?*



me1223 said:


> what sno-way plow is that? st 6'?


Are those TJ flares on the back of your CJ. I thought CJ fender flares were round. Either way, good looking Jeep!:salute:


----------



## JeepCreepn01

deh8255 said:


> Are those TJ flares on the back of your CJ. I thought CJ fender flares were round. Either way, good looking Jeep!:salute:


yeah those are TJ flares, CJ's were rounded


----------



## Donny O.

Jeep said:


> yeah those are TJ flares, CJ's were rounded


they look good on there. like the tire carrier also....what brand is that?


----------



## JeepCreepn01

looing at it im not sure, his front bumper is a toys by troy, back one might be that or a runck or its something totally different good looking old cj he has there im just not a big fan of them after the 3 ive gone through


----------



## korelandscaping

*Jeep*

Here is my Jeep


----------



## Scrambler22

THanks Donny O, As far as to much weight ahead of the plow, my plow and bracket is weighing in a 575#s.  It plows right thru almost anything. It will turn you if I'm going up hill but that's the nature of plowing with a short wheel base if your trying to plow too much. My Bronco did that too although my F250 never did. But I can plow much faster in the Jeep. To much snow in front will stop any Wrangler regardless of what tires you have. I have Bridgestone M/Ts and at a point it will stop me with too much in front.

I do have superlift springs on it for my 4" lift and this year I have bought air lift bags for the front but I really don't know if I'm even going to put them on. Front doesn't sag more then 1 1/2" with the blade up. Plus the ride really sucks for the the rest of the year. I put 420# of sand bags in the back which really helps.


----------



## tuna

JeepTJ00 said:


> Heres my Jeep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.5 inch RK LA
> 1 inch PA Bl
> HP Super 30 front
> 44 rear w/disk
> ARB's fornt and rear
> 4.88's
> 35"BFG M/T
> 9500 MM Winch
> 
> Bob


I was there,saw you on the rocks.


----------



## addicted

*My jeeps*

Ready to go!


----------



## bdhunter

*92 Cherokee - Snowbear Flexblade*

Here's the Flexblade personal plow attached via a Hidden Hitch class III front receiver. First the plow, next the plowing.


----------



## bdhunter

*Ooops on the pictures... sorry*


----------



## misanthrope

*new toy*

just mounted the plow today


----------



## Boutallnite

Nice set up. You should change the postion of that snow deflector. I put mine up so that I ca get more height out of the plow. You can see pics of it here : http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=22503 Just a suggestion, works great for me.


----------



## misanthrope

Boutallnite said:


> Nice set up. You should change the postion of that snow deflector. I put mine up so that I ca get more height out of the plow. You can see pics of it here : http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=22503 Just a suggestion, works great for me.


wont the snow just flip the deflector back? and on another note do you have the part # on the light harness you have installed?


----------



## Boutallnite

It never bent. That stuff is pretty strong, plus I had two ends left after it was cut that I used for support. Without I had snow fall over, with it gets all of it. I will see if I can find a part number, if I do I will post it.


----------



## LINY Rob




----------



## smegmaman

*2002 Jgc with Snowbear*

It works.


----------



## Northman

1980 cherokee 258 auto 31-10.5-15 from factory, northman plow. http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9470&d=1107999693 http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9439&d=1107911104 http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9371&d=1107720326 http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9370&d=1107720085


----------



## Northman

LINY rob how in the world you keep that 82 looking like that,very nice. My 80 is rusted and beat to death with only 90K, but the plow is 100%.


----------



## Northman

Mine is a 80 or 81  getting old, have to look at title, now where is that thing again :crying:


----------



## LINY Rob

Northman said:


> LINY rob how in the world you keep that 82 looking like that,very nice. My 80 is rusted and beat to death with only 90K, but the plow is 100%.


I tried to hose it off and spray it down whenever I could
trust me it has rust- under the fuel fill is rusty, surface rust here and there, window regulator rotted right off the passenger side window so thats being held up with string. Its like a pet though- Ill never get rid of it.


----------



## sefh

*CJ7 mounts*

Can someone with a CJ7 and a Meyer plow post some pics of the vehicle and pump mounts?? I need to make them and need some good pic so I can do this. Send them to [email protected] or post Thanks


----------



## Northman

Northman said:


> 1980 cherokee 258 auto 31-10.5-15 from factory, northman plow. http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9470&d=1107999693 http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9439&d=1107911104 http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9371&d=1107720326 http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9370&d=1107720085


If I buy this 3/4 ton truck I am looking at this week. I will sale this northman heavy duty deluxe 1400 series plow from the 80's and throw in this 80-81 cherokee laredo full size 2dr with 90K on it. To the best offer. I have ran this plow unit for 11 years and only had to change fluids and put new lines and couplers on it. Once you run a northman, you will not want those whimpy plows.


----------



## LINY Rob

nice action shots, looks like a tank


----------



## Northman

*Northman plow*

$1000 or best offer, in the used section right now. Northman plow with 1981 Jeep Cherokee. Near Mansfield,Ohio. Must be picked up.


----------



## me1223

thats good, "Plow for sale... please note, it comes with jeep"


----------



## Northman

*Trades?*



Northman said:


> $1000 or best offer, in the used section right now. Northman plow with 1981 Jeep Cherokee. Near Mansfield,Ohio. Must be picked up.


Any trades of riding mower or 7.5 meyer blade with cylinders or similar stuff will consider.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14873&d=1138470785
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14874&d=1138470834


----------



## Northman

*1980 not 81*

Just looked at the title it is a 1980 cherokee, not 81. My bad ole brain.


----------



## LINY Rob

My CJ, dont know if I will put a plow on it or not, needs some detailing but otherwise not bad for a 1976


----------



## Jeepjimmy

http://fsjworld.tenmagazines.com/mygallery.ten-id-3808-album-7333


----------



## bdhunter

*Philadelphia PA - 'blizzard of '06' the morning after*

92 Jeep Cherokee with Snowbear Flexblade, Meyer's lights.

Not a staged pic, it really can stack it that high!

http://www.hunterfamilypics.net/images/other stuff/jeepstuff/plow005.jpg


----------



## martyman

I first started with a 4 cylinder 5 speed Wrangler and then tried to build a 4.2 6 cylinder auto jeep that wouldn't pass emmisions, so I bought a Rubicon. The wieght and the not worrying if my jeep is going to break down it really wonderful.


----------



## JeepTJ00

*went wheelin*

just went wheelin a couple weekends ago here are a couple pics.





































Bob


----------



## martyman

Here is my Jeep with a bumper I just built and my Meyers mount...


----------



## coolgreen

1995 Jeep YJ with 6.8 SnoWay ST.


----------



## sefh

86 CJ7 with Meyer 6.5


----------



## All_Clear

96 Grand not a plower but fun in the snow


----------



## '76cj5

Here is mine. 
76 CJ5 2-1/2" lift 
AFW frame 
Fiberglass tub, fenders windshield frame.
SS fasteners.


----------



## watchamakalit

[QUOTE='76cj5;366591]









Here is mine. 
76 CJ5 2-1/2" lift 
AFW frame 
Fiberglass tub, fenders windshield frame.
SS fasteners.[/QUOTE]

'bout time to repaint the blade john.


----------



## Cfdff85

My 1984 Jeep J-10 picked it up for $1500, i am a machinist by trade so to get me by for this winter i milled the edge strait again. I also removed the cap, new belts, added a fresh battery changed oil's and flushed radiator. I have all new brakes to put on next month. and so far i have only spent $200 extra for a total of about $1700, if it snowed in CT i might be able to start making money but till then its preventative maintenance


----------



## StorksAuto




----------



## StorksAuto




----------



## '76cj5

watchamakalit;366703 said:


> 'bout time to repaint the blade john.


It's gonna take more than paint to make that look good. 
I'm replacing the whole roll section of the plow. It has to many holes in it.


----------



## sefh

Here is another of the CJ7 working,


----------



## ppandr

Our 2007 lineup.... 90 YJ, 94 YJ, & 97 TJ


----------



## dgm5186

ppandr;372357 said:


> Our 2007 lineup.... 90 YJ, 94 YJ, & 97 TJ


@ppandr - In another one of your forum posts you say that you have a YJ with a fisher minute mount. From the picture I can't tell if that's the minute mount or not. I am wondering about this because I too have a 1994 Wrangler YJ and desperately would like the minute mount system over the conventional mount system. If you have any insight as to how you accomplished this please let me know. I was thinking about buying TJ Minute Mount push plates and modifying them. Please get back to me. Thanks!

~Dan


----------



## ppandr

I don't remeber that post....all the plows are fixed mounts and actually none are Jeep mounts. I have simply altered the mounts to fit my Jeeps. Pretty easy if you are NOT worried about it looking pretty and utilitarian. I don't know if anyone currently makes a minute mount type system for a Jeep where as only small hidden brackets remain.


----------



## lotsacars

Here's my contribution (albeit a little blurry). This was after clearing 21" out of the driveway:


----------



## dgm5186

ahh, I must have misread or something. You got me all excited that someone successfully modified the TJ Minute Mount bracket to the YJ frame. Anyways I like your collection in any event. Thanks for the response.


----------



## xrdirthead




----------



## AbsoluteH&L

Hey lotsacars, where you from? I'm from your area, and it's not like there are a lot of purple Cherokees with plows. I know of one in Victor. Just wanted to say hey to someone local.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7

my race jeep


----------



## 04sd

*flatfender*

'70 CJ5 chassis, CJ3A body, 225 V6, power steering, 4.88 gears, ST-84 plow.


----------



## Clint

*99TJ Western Suburbanite 7.4*

Just installed, looking foreward to see how it performs.

Clint


http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26842&stc=1&d=1193023768


----------



## Donny O.

Clint;421093 said:


> Just installed, looking foreward to see how it performs.
> 
> Clint
> 
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26842&stc=1&d=1193023768


had a suburbanite on my jeep and it worked better than i thought it would. I pushed a lot of snow with that sucker.


----------



## IDEALGREEN

*Front Bumper*

Tell me with a Snow-way on a 08 wrangler unlimited I "WON'T" have to take off my front bumper... Pllzzzzz
I'm seeing some Jeeps that have plows and the bumpers are off.... EEEkkkk

:crying:


----------



## mrmagnum

Here's my 1987 YJ with my new Meyers.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=50116


----------



## mrmagnum

Here is the old yard truck. 1987 YJ with 129,000 kms.


----------



## Newdude

mrmagnum;431378 said:


> Here is the old yard truck. 1987 YJ with 129,000 kms.


hey, do you think you cold snap up a pic or 2 of the jeep in back? Nice yard truck.


----------



## mark24

Newdude;436322 said:


> hey, do you think you cold snap up a pic or 2 of the jeep in back? Nice yard truck.


If you click on the link in the post just before the pic post, you'll see those photos.


----------



## Newdude

Huh, I did not notice that. Stupid me. Looks good BTW.


----------



## mrmagnum

Newdude;438231 said:


> Huh, I did not notice that. Stupid me. Looks good BTW.


Thank you!!


----------



## alleghenypaving

here is one of our plow rigs. love too plow with this better than a truck 89 wrangler


----------



## mrmagnum

alleghenypaving;438861 said:


> here is one of our plow rigs. love too plow with this better than a truck 89 wrangler


Nice clean Jeep. What size blade do you use?


----------



## alleghenypaving

thanks magnum , we run a 7 ft myers.plows real nice 6 cylinder auto tranny.great plow rig. have a salt box we stick in the hitch on the back


----------



## Sandbrew

Here's my rig. Now all need is some snow. Sandbrew


----------



## The Duke

No plow, but here's my YJ:


----------



## Donny O.

The Duke;441126 said:


> No plow, but here's my YJ:
> 
> http://home.wi.rr.com/kaufmart/pics/flexed1.jpg
> 
> http://home.wi.rr.com/kaufmart/pics/flexed4.jpg


so what does yoru windshield banner say under the picture of the jeep?


----------



## The Duke

Donny O.;441131 said:


> so what does yoru windshield banner say under the picture of the jeep?


Pics are kinda crappy poser pics from my cell phone...sorry, my pics from actually off roading (Moab, etc) are on a different computer that I can't get to right now.

"You can follow me, but YOU won't make it."


----------



## Donny O.

The Duke;441972 said:


> "You can follow me, but YOU won't make it."


I love it....that is hilarious. so where in WI are you?

BTW might be considered poswer shots, but most would never even consider trying to crawl that rock so i'm good with it!!


----------



## Mich plower

Great looking Jeeps guys ,, heres a few of my toy started out has a driver and oh well its a Jeep thing.

TJ is lifted and tons of susp mods , running a Blizzard 7'6 Speedwing Warn powerplant winch, Snowex 575 speader. She gets it done......


----------



## Mich plower

Spreader --------- Tailgate swing mount from snowex is weak jack rods a must !!!! otherwise decent spot spreader.


----------



## jdadjstr

Mich plower;442690 said:


> Spreader --------- Tailgate swing mount from snowex is weak jack rods a must !!!! otherwise decent spot spreader.


Awesome Jeep and blade!


----------



## The Duke

Donny O.;442004 said:


> I love it....that is hilarious. so where in WI are you?
> 
> BTW might be considered poswer shots, but most would never even consider trying to crawl that rock so i'm good with it!!


Thanks man.

I am in the Milwaukee area (Brookfield/Waukesha).


----------



## misanthrope

Donny O.;253495 said:


> i took a picture when i got back from plowing last night. 2nd time using it since the plow was installed but i got more use than the 1st time. pretty happy with it. funny how the type of drive i was doing was the deciding factor on 4hi or 4lo. I pushed some piles that were taller than the plow and snow was comming over the top....it ended up pretty caked up with snow. this was about 7:am just as the sun was comming up!!.


i was looking for someone with that light bar, and your jeep is the same colors as mine. I'm going to order that light bar tomorrow.


----------



## misanthrope

Mich plower;442690 said:


> Spreader --------- Tailgate swing mount from snowex is weak jack rods a must !!!! otherwise decent spot spreader.


wow interesting spreader mount......did you make that?


----------



## Donny O.

misanthrope;444248 said:


> i was looking for someone with that light bar, and your jeep is the same colors as mine. I'm going to order that light bar tomorrow.


it was a pain in the rear. when I had the soft top on I had to unbolt the support bars for the top to get it to go under the light bar. I coudn't just fold it up/back. I was also confused on what to do with the wiring but I suuspect that would be any light bar. so it was not a specific problem with that light bar but would be a problem with any light bar.


----------



## mark24

Finally....a photo of my $2k special plowing in the storm we got last Saturday. This thing did an admirable job. Very happy with the performance.


----------



## misanthrope

Donny O.;444338 said:


> it was a pain in the rear. when I had the soft top on I had to unbolt the support bars for the top to get it to go under the light bar. I coudn't just fold it up/back. I was also confused on what to do with the wiring but I suuspect that would be any light bar. so it was not a specific problem with that light bar but would be a problem with any light bar.


can you send me a pic on how you ran the wires?

your sig say's you sold it.......unless you mean the plow.


----------



## monkemeier

*2007 Jeep JK Wrangler*

Heres my new Snoway 22 mounted on a Jeep JK Wrangler. If someone could tell me how to insert an image, I would appreciate it.
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## NBI Lawn

mark24;444718 said:


> Finally....a photo of my $2k special plowing in the storm we got last Saturday. This thing did an admirable job. Very happy with the performance.


Where was that for sale? I think I almost bought it.


----------



## sefh

How much lift is on that Jeep. I have an 86 CJ7 with Meyer setup and I'm looking to beef up the front. I have quadratrac axles due to being shorter in length but need to beef the front so I don't bottom out.


----------



## mark24

I found it in Wisconsin. You're on the other side of the city from me and closer to Wisconsin. Chippewa Falls.


----------



## mark24

Are you asking me how much lift? Looks to me like whoever did it just reversed the spring location from bottom of the axle to the top. Maybe 4 or 5 inches?


----------



## The Duke

mark24;445497 said:


> Are you asking me how much lift? Looks to me like whoever did it just reversed the spring location from bottom of the axle to the top. Maybe 4 or 5 inches?


Be carefull plowing with spring over.....you could wrap those springs pretty easy.


----------



## jrunner01

monkemeier;444798 said:


> Heres my new Snoway 22 mounted on a Jeep JK Wrangler. If someone could tell me how to insert an image, I would appreciate it.
> Thanks,
> Ed


Hey...

What size did you get?, 6'8" or 7'6"

How do you like the setup???

Im thinking of getting either this setup with a 7'6" or a Boss Sport Duty Poly blade 7'6". The Boss is like 475lbs with the mount... not sure if the 4 dr JK can handle it.

Thanks...
JRunner01


----------



## monkemeier

Jrunner01,

I got the 6'8". It works great, put the remote in a Bracketron in the cup holders.

The front end dips about a little over 1" at the fender, so probably a little more at the plow, but it is noticable. I think 480 lbs would be too heavy. The Snoway is about 275 lbs. 

Hope this helps you.

Ed


----------



## jrunner01

So is 275 lbs including the mount? Snoway told me about 50 lbs for the mount and all.

The 7-6 is 284 plus about 50 for the mount… so roughly Im thinking 335 lbs.

Did you get down pressure and wireless?... around here they want 4250 installed tax included. What was your cost?

Thanks…
JRUNNER


----------



## monkemeier

Jrunner,

Yes, I have the down pressure and remote. 

I do not know the total weight, I thought the mount was included in the weight, but 50lbs is probably close. 

I have had the mount off already once, and it is pretty substantial. 

My dealer charged $4000 not including tax, but other dealers nearby were as high as $4600.

Ed


----------



## jdadjstr

Here's mine.


----------



## Donny O.

jdadjstr;464096 said:


> Here's mine.


it looks to clean.....go plow that snow with it!!!


----------



## mrmagnum

jdadjstr;464096 said:


> Here's mine.


Looks good!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

I seen some good pics stay with chain lift system meyers western fisher jeeps are tough dont let them talk you into lightwieght plows


----------



## mnormington

*Here's my new rig.*

'03, I6, Auto, 6'8" Sno-Way 22 w/ DP and wireless remote. As you can see, I was really hoping for snow today.


----------



## ppandr

Wow....and I thought my blades were far out in front. What does it measure from bumper to blade?


----------



## mnormington

ppandr;465782 said:


> Wow....and I thought my blades were far out in front. What does it measure from bumper to blade?


I dunno, but it's way out there. When you angle it you see why though.


----------



## mnormington

ppandr;465782 said:


> Wow....and I thought my blades were far out in front. What does it measure from bumper to blade?


Actually I was looking at the mount and they could have easily brought the plow 2-3" closer to the front of the vehicle. I considering modifying it to do that. Not sure what the consequences would be, though. I was just gonna drill new holes closer in. I think I could get away with that. There's a lot of meat left in the mounting plates.


----------



## niv

I'm with you stay away from the lightweight plow buy the chain lift, better plow and better investment if you ever need to sell.


----------



## tjthorson

Got some new pics - showing my 7'6" MT with the lift and 32s....


----------



## magik235

*1971 Cj 5*

225 CID odd-fire V6 with HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front.


----------



## chuckyj95

Hi all, great site first year plowing got this western for $600. The poor jeep is not use to a plow yet. With in the first cupple snow falls the upper shock mount have all ready broken. it going to be a long winter at this rate.


----------



## Tommy10plows

Hi. Love the Jeep photos. Your upper shock mounts are breaking because you have extended front spring shackles on the front of your jeep. People do this for increased wheel clearance and most times it works fine. Except when you add 400 lbs of plow and lift to the front end. 

Extended shackles change the caster angle of your front axle, and that means that the axle housing under load is "off center" on the vertical so much so that the stress relieves itself at the shock mount by breaking. Your shock towers are to dampen up and down motion, not to resist tortional twisting of the entire axle assembly at the spring saddle.

Look at your leaf springs, the spring radius is inverted. You need to add more leafs, or get new springs with thicker leafs, or add some air bags and axle stops to prevent the spring going inverted. Even your rear leaf springs are stressed, but not to the extent your fronts are due to the weight of engine, plow, plow frame, and plow lift. Add more weight carrying capacity to your "sprung" weight, and the towers will hold together.


----------



## ppandr

Get yourself a set of JC Whitney rear leaf boosters (two piece kit) and install in the front _under_ the stock leafs. They aren't meant to be installed this way but I have done this on both of my YJ's and they are exactly what you need. You may want to replace the extended shackles because when the blade is off they do provide an 1" or so of lift...about what you get out of the shackles.


----------



## chuckyj95

Its the rear shock mounts that broke and the were just rusted all up. Last noveber I repalced the lower ones before I even bought the plow. I know the spring are inverted I am going to put a small lift like 1.5 Black dimond on this spring with tax money. The shackles are on because the 235 were to close to rubbing and the came with the jeep so I just had to put them on. 

Chuck


----------



## BOMBER

:waving:


----------



## Mich plower

Some really nice looking wranglers and Cj's guys.


----------



## bigdan

Here is mine- 2004 Jeep Rubicon w/airbags in the front coils, K&N, 2.25 in exhaust w/ flowmaster. The plow is a Snow way 7.5 ft MT with downpressure. We had 14 inches of snow fall over 12 hours this past week, The rig did quite well.


----------



## The Duke

Now I have 2:

















XJ will have a plow by next season.


----------



## Joel B.

mnormington;465880 said:


> I dunno, but it's way out there. When you angle it you see why though.


What happens when you angle it?


----------



## rjfetz1

Going to get a plow for next season......


----------



## StoneDevil

nice jeep.....................


----------



## rjfetz1

StoneDevil;514607 said:


> nice jeep.....................


Thank you:waving:


----------



## PLOWMAN45

you had to put a lift kit on that jeep


----------



## rjfetz1

PLOWMAN45;514836 said:


> you had to put a lift kit on that jeep


Did not HAVE to but wanted to put a 2" Lift, new shocks, front trackbar, 33" tires.


----------



## mnormington

niv;471690 said:


> I'm with you stay away from the lightweight plow buy the chain lift, better plow and better investment if you ever need to sell.


Why the chain lift? Cuz it's always been done that way? You can carry a dead hydraulic only lift just as easy as a chain lift and they don't bounce around when you're going to and fro bro. Also a lighter plow = less wear on the vehicle.


----------



## DFLS

rjfetz1;514594 said:



> Going to get a plow for next season......
> View attachment 34919


Like Mac "Crocodile" Dundee would say:

*That's* not a jeep. *This* is a jeep:


----------



## DFLS

rjfetz1;514594 said:


> Going to get a plow for next season......
> View attachment 34919


Nice garage floor! Now go finish painting the garage doors.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

cool i might go check out the new jeeps


----------



## cjshloman

Here is mine after the plow install. '98 tj, 4.0L, 3" lift 33" pizza cutters, armour for wheeling, winterwolf snow plow, just for my supa long driveway. Hey ct folks, check me on nejeep.org Later, Jon


----------



## PLOWMAN45

if i get a wrangler i will put a 7 ft meyers plow


----------



## theplowmeister




----------



## mak

*My 2003 Jeep*

Here is my Jeep it's a 2003 Auto with 22,000 miles on it. It's garaged at home and work as you can see in the pictures.


----------



## mrmagnum

mak;527846 said:


> Here is my Jeep it's a 2003 Auto with 22,000 miles on it. It's garaged at home and work as you can see in the pictures.


That's a really nice truck and set-up man.


----------



## plowingcherokee

Here is my '96


----------



## plowingcherokee

Here is another


----------



## PLOWMAN45

gas prices keep going up i might gat a wrangler down size a bit


----------



## ppandr

PLOWMAN45;532639 said:


> gas prices keep going up i might gat a wrangler down size a bit


Our 4cyl's get 12mpg, 6cyl gets 16mpg thats highway....
Our 2007 Chevy 1500 4wd gets 16-17 mpg


----------



## Donny O.

PLOWMAN45;532639 said:


> gas prices keep going up i might gat a wrangler down size a bit





ppandr;532839 said:


> Our 4cyl's get 12mpg, 6cyl gets 16mpg thats highway....
> Our 2007 Chevy 1500 4wd gets 16-17 mpg


I had a 96 Z28 as a daily driver for a while and people often said to me that 'I bet you rather drive the jeep to work for the gas milage'.....I said my camaro gets 24mpg and my jeep will get 14mpg so I rather drive the camaro. they could not believe the jeep got that low of mpg and the camaro got that good.


----------



## martyman

My 2003 Rubicon...took this picture yesterday. This has been a very long winter for my poor jeep  a few days before the storm my plow was moving really slow and drooping so I spent a few hours in my freezing cold garage changing the fluid and redoing the mounts for the plow, luck I did. I purchased a 1" plastic cutting edge this year and it works pretty good, quiet and less chance to do damage to anyones property. I had to take the plow lights off because we have large "street calming" speed bumps that if you go too fast and hit them they pop the bulb and I'm tired of buying them.


----------



## '76cj5

martyman;542551 said:


> My 2003 Rubicon...took this picture yesterday. This has been a very long winter for my poor jeep  a few days before the storm my plow was moving really slow and drooping so *I spent a few hours in my freezing cold garage changing the fluid and redoing the mounts for the plow*, luck I did. I purchased a 1" plastic cutting edge this year and it works pretty good, quiet and less chance to do damage to anyones property. I had to take the plow lights off because we have large "street calming" speed bumps that if you go too fast and hit them they pop the bulb and I'm tired of buying them.


Been there, done that.

Since I put in my lift, I really don't need my plow lights any more. They are just holding up my turn signals now. 
It was a rough weekend last week. I think I did everyone 4 times in one day. By the time I finished the last one, the first one already had 3-4" in the drive. 
First time this year I had to plow out my own drive. 
Only got stuck twice.  Both my fault. those 3' deep drainage ditches can sure hang you up fast.


----------



## schuder

Here's my 1985 cj7


----------



## tarzan

*Chains?*

I have a lifted 96 TJ with large tires. I am going to put a Meyer 7' plow on this Fall. I will be plowing an 800' rolling gravel driveway. Do I need chains? The driveway is in the Colorado Mountains at 7800' elevation. We get a lot of snow.


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH

Ive never plowed out west. That being ssaid I would think that chains would be some good insurance but if you keep up with the snow you shouldnt need them. I guess it all depends on how often you plan on plowing and how far or on what roads you have to drive your jeep when your not plowing


----------



## Donny O.

tarzan;564764 said:


> I have a lifted 96 TJ


are you sure???


----------



## Plowlikehell

Here is my newest Plow Jeep.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

Donny O.;565795 said:


> are you sure???


you looking for a plow for your 2000 chevy i have a 8ft curtis i see it on your sig that your looking for one


----------



## Donny O.

PLOWMAN45;565946 said:


> you looking for a plow for your 2000 chevy i have a 8ft curtis i see it on your sig that your looking for one


sorry man already bought one, but thanks.


----------



## tuna

My 89 YJ .Winch comes off in winter and 6.5 foot Meyers goes on.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

*2004 Stock X 6cyl, Auto, Sno-Way series 22 w/down pressure and wireless remote*








Ready for winter with a 7' 6" SnoWay


----------



## NHJeeper

Our yard truck and driveway plow, my '86 CJ7 with her Meyers set up (pathetic little blade I know,but it gets the job done). Busted the mickey moused mounting bracket the previous owner had hack welded to the frame so I either have to find a replacement (wich isn't proving too easy) or fabricate one some how.










and my '95 XJ that I would like to find a plow for.


----------



## theplowmeister




----------



## gunsworth

Jesus, thats a no joke plow jeep... Are you still running the 30 front?


----------



## theplowmeister

yup D30 front


----------



## gunsworth

theplowmeister;603432 said:


> yup D30 front


Why such an extreme in the rear and stock in the front? Im not knockin ya, whatever works, just seems like a 44 or 8.8 woulda been just fine in the rear if the front 30 holds. You also wouldnt be draggin around a boat anchor.

Kudos for pullin off a plow that size on a jeep


----------



## cet

That Jeep picture with the Deer in the background is pretty sweet.


----------



## theplowmeister

I wanted a hi pinion axle in the rear, that meant a revers cut. Running on the revers of a D44 is no stronger that running on the front of a D35 so I went to the D60. I have a 4 1/2 lift and my r driveshaft has less drop than a stock Jeep. the D30 has the same u-joints as a D44 and a 1986 F150 I've had no issues with the D30 so why spend money I dont have too.


----------



## MikeRi24

I don't have any pictures with the plow and winter tires on yet, but I will put some up soon. these are some summer fun pics that make me wish it was still warm out! let me know what you guys think


----------



## mferrari

I don't plow with it, but here is my toy:


----------



## stillen

i dont know about you guys, but my YJ is horrible in the snow, i was driving in less than 1 foot of wet snow, and my YJ just spun the tires... and they were BFG's A/T skinnies


----------



## Drottlawn

Here is my old buddy. He has moved on to a new home now thanks to the wife! Boy, was he fun in the mud! AHHH Memories:crying:


----------



## mrmagnum

stillen;632592 said:


> i dont know about you guys, but my YJ is horrible in the snow, i was driving in less than 1 foot of wet snow, and my YJ just spun the tires... and they were BFG's A/T skinnies


I use 235 75R15 Continental 4X4 Ice contact tires for the winter and I find my YJ works great in the snow. I had some all terrain tires on it previously and it was terrible.


----------



## stillen

mrmagnum;633784 said:


> I use 235 75R15 Continental 4X4 Ice contact tires for the winter and I find my YJ works great in the snow. I had some all terrain tires on it previously and it was terrible.


Hmmmm, mine is just a bone stock mild lift just two inches YJ, ... has no ABS or traction control, its a 5 speed..... basically its just a box on wheels........ the BFG's ive only heard good reviews in the snow/ice, so i bought a set..... I honeslty just kinda float on top of the snow and spin my tires....... i even got skinny tires but the YJ weighs almost next to nuthing so it doesn't dig down that deep.... I even aired down once to se if that would help with a bigger foot print. i just got stuck worse....... and i have NO lockers so just one front tire spins and one rear tire spins


----------



## mrmagnum

Mine is a stock height 1987and it was doing exactly like you said about floating on top of the snow. I put on the Continentals on and it was like a different truck. I have a friend with a Ranger who has the EXACT same tires that I used to use (all terrains) and he loves them. I guess it depends on the truck. I understand Blizzaks work really well on the Jeeps.


----------



## RangerPlowed

Drottlawn;632974 said:


> Here is my old buddy. He has moved on to a new home now thanks to the wife! Boy, was he fun in the mud! AHHH Memories:crying:


Nice rig. Where did it end up going? I have seen one that looks just like this. Nice Jeeps everyone.


----------



## J-Quad

mrmagnum, 

I'd agree with your analysis. I had a Bronco II then a Ranger with the same tires and they both acted way different in the slop/muck. I think the differences had a lot to do with the total weight of the vehicle and the weight DISTRIBUTION between the front axle and the rear axle. The Bronco II was much more predictable and frankly better handling than the Ranger. If I added weight to the Ranger, it acted much better. 

Good Luck!
J-Quad


----------



## Drottlawn

RangerPlowed;634260 said:


> Nice rig. Where did it end up going? I have seen one that looks just like this. Nice Jeeps everyone.


I sold it to a guy (due to wife saying it cost to much to fix all the time) on the east side of Cincinnati, where it is now?, I have now clue. It could be there, a junkyard, or cuba??? Thanks for the comment and I do miss it! I would love to see it again and drive it one more time.


----------



## stillen

Drottlawn;636939 said:


> I sold it to a guy (due to wife saying it cost to much to fix all the time) on the east side of Cincinnati, where it is now?, I have now clue. It could be there, a junkyard, or cuba??? Thanks for the comment and I do miss it! I would love to see it again and drive it one more time.


Sorry to change subjects, but i feel the same as above for one of my former vehicles. I've even went as afar as orderig a carfax for it, and found it in CT, Im in Mass, so it can't be far. But the registry doesn't allow them to disclose the current owner. I'd buy that car from the owner in a heartbeat.... I had traded it in after my wife made me get rid of it..... so that means it went to an auction and most likey this guy bought it.


----------



## Saltydawg




----------



## '76cj5

I am at a loss for words... Need a little more history on that. 

Here is a picture of my jeep though, First good day this year for plowing.


----------



## Saltydawg

Hehe I saw that pink thing on Ebay and had to save the picture to remind myself why too much spare time is a bad thing.

It's a Subaru Leone + 40's era Willys grafted together.


----------



## cj5

mark24;444718 said:


> Finally....a photo of my $2k special plowing in the storm we got last Saturday. This thing did an admirable job. Very happy with the performance.


I know this is an old picture but I was just browsing this thread and had to laugh. I used
to own this vehicle and I am the one that mark24 bought it from.


----------



## cocco78

Working on getting a plow on the old Comanche... Its an 88 with the 4.0L, auto, soa rear, 4.5" up front, otherwise stock with 250,000 miles the original drivetrain. I bought it and built it for my GF who wanted to get into wheeling. She gets on it to, lots of right foot action! These pics were last month but I haven't done much since then, to busy. I'll get it finished over xmas break as I'm getting a new plasma cutter for xmas and I have a 4'x4' piece of 1/4" steel in the garage i'll be making the whole mount from scratch. Oh, its also getting a winch bumper as well, still up in the air how i'm going to mount the lift pump. I'm thinking I'll make the winch lift hoop bolt to the winch plate.




























Last wheeling trip with it over the summer...


----------



## cocco78

Here is my wheeling rig tho... 98 wrangler


----------



## Embalmer

heres mines...


----------



## provfirescott

My Jeep:


----------



## Donny O.

provfirescott;661379 said:


> My Jeep:
> 
> http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/provfirescott/Jeep Strecth/Picture907.jpg
> 
> http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h154/provfirescott/Jeep and stuff/DSCN0568.jpg


so what the details on that long arm kit and the jeep in general....and what was the ramp score??


----------



## provfirescott

Long arm kit is from Clayton Offroad out of CT.
Stretched 5" in the rear using Genright tank/Corner guards 

Never got a RTI scored just did that when lift was finished to see if anything rubbed


----------



## Donny O.

provfirescott;661880 said:


> Long arm kit is from Clayton Offroad out of CT.
> Stretched 5" in the rear using Genright tank/Corner guards
> 
> Never got a RTI scored just did that when lift was finished to see if anything rubbed


those are some interesting rear shock mounts...don't think i've seen that before...maybe jsut never noticed. either way nice looking jeep.


----------



## Jim_il

WOW! there are too many jeeps but always i like WRANGLER.


----------



## Mark13

theplowmeister;604827 said:


> I wanted a hi pinion axle in the rear, that meant a revers cut. Running on the revers of a D44 is no stronger that running on the front of a D35 so I went to the D60. I have a 4 1/2 lift and my r driveshaft has less drop than a stock Jeep. the D30 has the same u-joints as a D44 and a 1986 F150 I've had no issues with the D30 so why spend money I dont have too.


With the d60 are you still able to run 5 lugs to keep the same wheels all the way around?


----------



## jeepwannab

heres a link to some pic's of my jeep, 95 wrangler on 44"s, click on the jeep pic's tab one the left side

http://www.freewebs.com/m3jeepman/index.htm


----------



## provfirescott

My buddies Jeep


----------



## BRENTMAN

what snoway is that? 29 or mt maybe?


----------



## Turbo X

this is my 2000 Cherokee with the plow off my 88 Cherokee that I plow with for the last 10 years.


----------



## BRENTMAN

what plow is that


----------



## Turbo X

Snoway 24 80"


----------



## Embalmer




----------



## magik235

My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## J-Quad

Nice work on your SS Dauntless, Scott! VERY IMPRESSIVE! 

Scott, 
Why did you take off the hinge lights? 
I thought they looked good and would probably work well when plowing....... 

J-Quad


----------



## magik235

The picture above was taken before the hinge lights were added. You are right about them working well for plowing. They are excellent and I would highly recommend them.










Playing around in the woods this fall before installing the plow.










Testing frame repairs on my current project. It needs more work before adding a plow. Check it out at
http://cardomain.com/ride/3139147


----------



## J-Quad

magik235;689352 said:


> The picture above was taken before the hinge lights were added. You are right about them working well for plowing. They are excellent and I would highly recommend them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around in the woods this fall before installing the plow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing frame repairs on my current project. It needs more work before adding a plow. Check it out at
> http://cardomain.com/ride/3139147


Norm, 
So the lights came later; 10-4. 
I love the pic of your SS Dauntless playing in the woods!!
What about the right side windshield wiper and the passenger door mirror? 
Seems they would also be of benefit to have when plowing..... 

I also like the looks of your YJ 'Cricket'.... I don't see that color very often. Very nice!

J-Quad


----------



## willyswagon

Here's two of the old dogs, my 56 Willys pick up, and there's also a 56 Willys wagon, with a 375 hp 327 from a 64 corvette. A stock 53 Willys pick up is diassembled for now. Ya can't have enough heeps


----------



## bucko

97 grand cherokee 3 inch lift


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Here's my jeep,no plow on her yet but am thinking about getting one!


----------



## 88xjchief

Here is one of my jeeps.








Its a 89 MJ with 3in lift and 31s. It will soon be getting a plow.
I also have a 88 xj and a 89 xj.


----------



## tuna

bucko;689926 said:


> 97 grand cherokee 3 inch lift


Please ,enough with the balls it does not look cool or funny it is just tasteless.


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

Here's my 74 jeep


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

*jeep*

Here is my 74 with a meyers cab


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

Here's a couple more


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

And again we try newbie sorry!


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

Crap o well thats all I got


----------



## mrmagnum

Paulie's Plowin;735726 said:


> Here is my 74 with a meyers cab


Your Jeep looks SWEET!


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

Thanks it was fun to build I'l try again and put more pics up


----------



## Paulie's Plowin

I think 1 is the limit o well I tried!


----------



## xraybox

Here My latest Jeep (06 Rubicon Unlimited) and plow together.... Just not to TOGETHER!


----------



## harborcovemgmt

05 X model I6 auto meyer tm 6.5

I love plowing with this vehicle. We have a 06 Ford F-250 with a 8 Foot Western and I much rather plow with the jeep


----------



## COLOFIREMAN

Here's my CJ....









and my 88' Grand wagoneer that had a plow on it until I blew the motor, still have it though....









and 73' J-4000 that I put western plow on, of which I will be putting a Boss Vee plow on and a 4 cyl Cummings diesel when the snow season is over.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN

This is the "New" one, a 79' Cherokee 2-door wide track....









And the wife's DD just after we lifted it...


----------



## sp6x6

05 LJ, dana hi 44 front, 44 rear, 4.88's, 51/2 rubi long arm, 1" body, arbs [email protected], 37 IROKS,on beadlock, would like to have its rangler brother for a plow


----------



## mrmagnum

*My YJs*

Took a pic today of my 2 Jeeps.


----------



## S-205

How do the Yj's hold up in the snow?


----------



## mrmagnum

SmokeyBacon;762455 said:


> How do the Yj's hold up in the snow?


For me they are excellent vehicles to work with. I do small lots and resi's with them and as long as you have good tires on them they are great.


----------



## ken643

Question: I am planning on a installing a winch on my 2004 Rubicon. I have a Brand new 6'9" Fisher plow installed. I was thinking about the Warn Power plant as you have. Any over heating issues, it seem to block off most of the grill. Or I thought of Warns Multi mount systems, so I had to I could pull my self out from the rear if stuck snow plowing. any thoughts? reccomendations?
Thanks
PS: also do you have any lift in your Jeep? I am told the most I can get away with snow plowing is a 2 inch lift. ;(
Thanks for any winch suggestions
Ken


----------



## ken643

Question, How did you get the amber strobe light to stay on the roof?


----------



## snowsniper1

colofireman keep us posted on the j-4 project


----------



## mrmagnum

ken643;774183 said:


> Question, How did you get the amber strobe light to stay on the roof?


I actually have the light mounted to a natural gas pipe which bolt to my spare tire bracket. I didn't want to drill the roof or use straps etc.


----------



## ken643

*Light*

Very Clever, If you have time, I would love to see a picture of your mount. Thanks very much for the reply.
ken


----------



## cjshloman

Couple recent ones from like a month ago, '98 with my winter wolf.


----------



## mrmagnum

ken643;774641 said:


> Very Clever, If you have time, I would love to see a picture of your mount. Thanks very much for the reply.
> ken


I have put my Jeep into storage but next time I go to check up on it I'll snap some pics.


----------



## rfwins

*92 yj about to go topless,plowless and spreaderless*

She was flawless this season!! now it's time to get her top off and have some fun.........


----------



## mrmagnum

RFWINS nice clean Jeep Bro!


----------



## rfwins

*92 Yj*

mrmagnum

thank you .......this was the first full year plowin with it and i will say it worked very well
i only plow city sidewalks,,, and there can't be a better truck to do this with then a jeep wrangler!!! PLOW DOWN SPREADER ON WERE DONE!!! 
wesport


----------



## Sandbrew

*My Jeep in 40+ inches*

I kept up with most drives but had to sacrifice a few when the snow got over 2 feet.

Sandbrew


----------



## Banksy

rfwins, That is one of the nicest plow Jeeps I have ever seen. Makes me want one!


----------



## rfwins

*Banksy*

Thank you !!!!!!
This is really my project/hobby ride...
Tons of fun!!!!! with the top off and doors gone kids and wife love go'in for rides as well.
win-win for me

ussmileyflag


----------



## affekonig

I already bought a 7.2' Unimount LSX setup and picked up a hardtop yesterday. Now I just need some hard doors and to get everything installed and it'll be ready to go for winter. Well, after I get some winter tires.

Here's the link just in case:


__
https://flic.kr/p/3709860163


----------



## affekonig

I don't know why the picture isn't showing up here.


----------



## affekonig




----------



## er15wander

*spray on bedliner*

I have Qwikliner spray on bedliner on my jeep.Now my jeep looks awesome.prsport


----------



## affekonig

This thread won't let me post a picture of my Jeep. It works everywhere but here. Oh well.


----------



## Kaiserman

Here is my 71 J2000 Gladiator. 52K original miles on it. It WAS a plow truck on a private estate, but it's sporting a Ramsey 8K lb PTO winch now. Dauntless 350/T18A/D20 D60's front and rear woth 4.10 and a Power Trax No-Slip in the rear.










I still need to finish painting this side. It's an old pic, that side of the cab is all done. Just the bed and roof left.


----------



## groundsmechanic

Kaiserman;802618 said:


> Here is my 71 J2000 Gladiator. 52K original miles on it. It WAS a plow truck on a private estate, but it's sporting a Ramsey 8K lb PTO winch now. Dauntless 350/T18A/D20 D60's front and rear woth 4.10 and a Power Trax No-Slip in the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to finish painting this side. It's an old pic, that side of the cab is all done. Just the bed and roof left.


thats awesome
mines just a toy


----------



## Hubjeep

No plow, but here is my CJ, I built it 6 years ago from the frame up (used a YJ body and frame), first engine was a Nissan SD-33 from a Scout, last spring installed a Cummins 4BT/NV4500/AtlasII.

6 years ago when I first got it on the road (I painted it myself in the garage, first time spraying).









1,000 on the RTI ramp a couple months ago in York, PA.









Current setup, photo taken late last year..









http://www.jpmagazine.com/featuredvehicles/154_0805_1978_jeep_cj7_yj_tj/index.html


----------



## flykelley

Looking for a Jeep somewhere around Michigan. Not looking to spend alot of money and would like it without a plow. I want to hang a new plow on one when Im done with it. Any leads would be great.

Thanks Mike


----------



## toby4492

My 07' Grand Cherokee Limited, no plow, just a DD.


----------



## tuna

Hubjeep;812074 said:


> No plow, but here is my CJ, I built it 6 years ago from the frame up (used a YJ body and frame), first engine was a Nissan SD-33 from a Scout, last spring installed a Cummins 4BT/NV4500/AtlasII.
> 
> 6 years ago when I first got it on the road (I painted it myself in the garage, first time spraying).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,000 on the RTI ramp a couple months ago in York, PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current setup, photo taken late last year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jpmagazine.com/featuredvehicles/154_0805_1978_jeep_cj7_yj_tj/index.html


Dam that is sweet,would love to do a 4 BT in my YJ.


----------



## micklock

Here is my new Snow Dogg MD75 on my 2000 tj.


----------



## Miller1155

Cool Jeeps!


----------



## micklock

Here are some better pics were it's not dark and raining.


----------



## steel24

*jeeps*

'99 TJ
'88 comanche 2wd olympic


----------



## cj5

2001 Wrangler


----------



## mrmagnum

Very Nice Jeep, CJ5. I like the Western set-up.


----------



## Sandbrew

Here's a few pic from yesterday 42 inches in 48 hours....way to many sun skies and no snow photos. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88021

Sandbrew


----------



## COLOFIREMAN

kaiserman;802618 said:


> here is my 71 j2000 gladiator. 52k original miles on it. It was a plow truck on a private estate, but it's sporting a ramsey 8k lb pto winch now. Dauntless 350/t18a/d20 d60's front and rear woth 4.10 and a power trax no-slip in the rear.


great to see you over here!!!


----------



## Luppy

micklock;819140 said:


> Here are some better pics were it's not dark and raining.


Sweet ride micklock


----------



## Dumontra

*Sno-Way 22 Series*

Here's some pictures of my 09 JK with a Sno-Way setup! 

And some more over here...
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54328&page=15


----------



## ken643

*My 2004 Rubicon with Fisher Plow*

Here is my 2004 Jeep Rubicon Automatic. with Brand new (Feb 2009) Fisher 6.9 minute mount plow and Timbren Blocks installed. Works awesome in the little snow we had last year. Hoping for a lot of snow this year in NJ Since pic I added 2 KC daylighters on window hinges and added a electrical connection that allows me to lock axles in high range or low range.


----------



## Hubjeep

Very nice Ken643, that yellow Jeep and yellow plow looks sharp!


----------



## ken643

Thanks, yes it work out well !!


----------



## Stik208

ken643;863621 said:


> Here is my 2004 Jeep Rubicon Automatic. with Brand new (Feb 2009) Fisher 6.9 minute mount plow and Timbren Blocks installed. Works awesome in the little snow we had last year. Hoping for a lot of snow this year in NJ Since pic I added 2 KC daylighters on window hinges and added a electrical connection that allows me to lock axles in high range or low range.


(Insert a girlish scream)- I love it.


----------



## misanthrope

*nice*



Dumontra;849263 said:


> Here's some pictures of my 09 JK with a Sno-Way setup!
> 
> And some more over here...
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54328&page=15


if only the mold board was a little higher it would be perfect. It is nicer the ne old ST 6.8model.... makes me want to put one on my rubi!
nice rig


----------



## Deco

always loved the jeep , great for sidewalks and tight areas ussmileyflag


----------



## ken643

All I need now is the SNOW?? It supposed to be a colder and more snow winter this year, but who knows


----------



## Dumontra

misanthrope;864175 said:


> if only the mold board was a little higher it would be perfect. It is nicer the ne old ST 6.8model.... makes me want to put one on my rubi!
> nice rig


Thanks! It does seem a little low, but I'm told with the smaller arc it will keep the snow rolling just as good if not better that a high one with less arc. I don't know... we will see how it goes...


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Timbrens are going in next week!!


----------



## bowtie_guy

Day i picked it up, 05 rubicon.




Finally, put some 38.5X11 boggers from my 98 chev on it. Needs more lift again. haha


----------



## GeeeMCeee

*Used to have a plow*

Plowed with my jeep one winter, but it started to show some rust so the plow had to go. It plowed like a tank, but the heat, defrost and wipers were almost useless. Part of my reason for building the truck was that I wouldn't need to buy a new plow. In the end this plow was sold and a new plow ended up on my Dodge.


----------



## Stik208

GeeeMCeee;869979 said:


> Plowed with my jeep one winter, but it started to show some rust so the plow had to go. It plowed like a tank, but the heat, defrost and wipers were almost useless. Part of my reason for building the truck was that I wouldn't need to buy a new plow. In the end this plow was sold and a new plow ended up on my Dodge.


(Enter a girlish scream) I love it. Sissy's need heat.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN

GeeeMCeee;869979 said:


> Plowed with my jeep one winter, but it started to show some rust so the plow had to go. It plowed like a tank, but the heat, defrost and wipers were almost useless. Part of my reason for building the truck was that I wouldn't need to buy a new plow. In the end this plow was sold and a new plow ended up on my Dodge.


VERY NICE KAISER!!!!! BTW what size tire are you running on those H1 rims?


----------



## S-205

bowtie_guy;869402 said:


> Day i picked it up, 05 rubicon.
> 
> Finally, put some 38.5X11 boggers from my 98 chev on it. Needs more lift again. haha


How do the boggers hold up on the road? And what are you thinking for the lift?


----------



## GeeeMCeee

Fireman

those are 35-12.5. looks like they could be a little taller, but I think that would screw up my gearing.
did you figure out something on your boss mount? i'll be out at the site where my stuff is stored tomorrow, could get some better pics of that old mount if it would help.


----------



## JK-Plow

ken643,

Where did you get a mount for your Jeep? I looked at Fishers site and they only list the Homesteader for Jeeps. I like the plow. Did you modify a mount, if so what mount was used?


----------



## ken643

No modifications. I think your right about the homesteader, however i told shaws garage(florham Park NJ) I didnt want that one. They hooked me up with the 6.9 with a plastic cutting edge, however they have a company that makes a steel cutting edge for that plow so i switched over to the steel one. The plastic one is much quieter, but it sometimes leaves a light snow/ice film on the driveway. My friend who plows with jeeps and has the same fisher set ups reccommended the steel cutting edge. I have not used it since it was changed over. hopefully soon. To my knowledge its just an LD 6.9 fisher minute mount with timbren blocks installed. thats it. no special mods. one day install. works great.


----------



## COLOFIREMAN

GeeeMCeee;872066 said:


> Fireman
> 
> those are 35-12.5. looks like they could be a little taller, but I think that would screw up my gearing.
> did you figure out something on your boss mount? i'll be out at the site where my stuff is stored tomorrow, could get some better pics of that old mount if it would help.


That would be great. I think I might just convert it over to a Western style, but your pictures will help.


----------



## theplowmeister

GeeeMCeee;872066 said:


> Fireman
> 
> those are 35-12.5. looks like they could be a little taller, but I think that would screw up my gearing.
> did you figure out something on your boss mount? i'll be out at the site where my stuff is stored tomorrow, could get some better pics of that old mount if it would help.


I don't know how to tell you this... you have already screwed up your gearing. By going from a ~31 inch tire to a 35" you have reduced your "gearing" by ~12%


----------



## Max Wedge

*Plow installed today...*

Here is my 04 TJ with the freshly installed MD68. Air shocks in the front helped (and are still holding air after clocking) at 60psi.


----------



## TJ-Bill

Nice pics guys.. I'm new to the site.. Just looking for some ideas about mounting a plow to my 02' TJ.

Here's a few pics of mine.. I use it more like a tractor then a Jeep..


----------



## chriso3wj

No plow for these.. Just toysxysport


----------



## COLOFIREMAN

theplowmeister;874805 said:


> I don't know how to tell you this... you have already screwed up your gearing. By going from a ~31 inch tire to a 35" you have reduced your "gearing" by ~12%


Well not really.....if that is a OEM M715 it would've come with 5.87's and stock tire diameter would have been close to 36".


----------



## theplowmeister

Clearly we are not talking about the same thing... I'm talking about the Jeep Rubicon, I know that did not come stock or even an option of 5.87 gears or 36" tires.



COLOFIREMAN;884319 said:


> Well not really.....if that is a OEM M715 it would've come with 5.87's and stock tire diameter would have been close to 36".


----------



## COLOFIREMAN

theplowmeister;884355 said:


> Clearly we are not talking about the same thing... I'm talking about the Jeep Rubicon, I know that did not come stock or even an option of 5.87 gears or 36" tires.


My mistake.......


----------



## GeeeMCeee

*Thanks*



theplowmeister;874805 said:


> I don't know how to tell you this... you have already screwed up your gearing. By going from a ~31 inch tire to a 35" you have reduced your "gearing" by ~12%


. Well-- I guess we are all entitled to our own opinions. The axles have been changed, GM Dana 60 in front, American Axle rear (as used behind Duramax and Cummins diesels) and now have 3.73 gears, which works perfectly (for me) with the 5.9 Cummins. It seems to have plenty of power as I pushed up a whole plow load of dirt without realizing it--while in Hi range. Right now with the NV4500 the gear spacing seems just about right and I thought a taller tire might undo that. Fireman I just saw your post if you still need any pictures let me know, sorry.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Here's my Jeep! Was gonna put a 6.5' Fisher on it, but I found an F250 with a plow instead. I still got the plow if anyone is interested.


----------



## theplowmeister

GeeeMCeee;886046 said:


> . Well-- I guess we are all entitled to our own opinions. The axles have been changed, GM Dana 60 in front, American Axle rear (as used behind Duramax and Cummins diesels) and now have 3.73 gears, which works perfectly (for me) with the 5.9 Cummins. It seems to have plenty of power as I pushed up a whole plow load of dirt without realizing it--while in Hi range. Right now with the NV4500 the gear spacing seems just about right and I thought a taller tire might undo that. Fireman I just saw your post if you still need any pictures let me know, sorry.


 I'm talking about the Jeep Rubicon, I know that did not come *stock* or even an option of 5.87 gears or 36" tires.


----------



## martyman

Here is my 2003 Rubicon for 2009...It has a 4 inch lift with a Medic tummy tuck...bottom of my jeep is flat so I rarely if ever get stuck. Might be my last winter plowing and will decide if I sell it and by something else in the spring.


----------



## tuna

chriso3wj;884208 said:


> No plow for these.. Just toysxysport


Nice YJ looks like mine


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Got the Timbrens in! Great doing business Lupy!


----------



## Luppy

Yw Peter, the rig looks great!


----------



## sjwrangler

*My Rig*

She may be older than some here, but is dependable.


----------



## chris15010

*Got mine hitched up today for some photos*

2008 JK Wrangler X 2.5" budget boost 6'8" Western Suburbanite bought for $550 bucks on craigslist never touched snow (not stolen seen the original sales invoice) $1200 in wiring and mount i think i did quite well.


----------



## martyman

chris15010;891579 said:


> 2008 JK Wrangler X 2.5" budget boost 6'8" Western Suburbanite bought for $550 bucks on craigslist never touched snow (not stolen seen the original sales invoice) $1200 in wiring and mount i think i did quite well.


Looks..very nice, that was a very cheap deal. Can you buy a cover for your pump? my Meyers has one and it looks like new when I take it off and check, might be a good investment.


----------



## darood01

*My First Plow Rig*

97 wrangler with buyers md75


----------



## ken643

*Hi*

Great Idea for mounting the Amber Light!!!


----------



## affekonig

That's exactly the way I was going to mount my light. I was looking around the garage for a pipe I could use when I saw the Yakima racks I had left over from a Cherokee. I figured that there was no way I'd be so lucky as to have them fit, but they mounted right up to my hard top. I mounted the light to one and it's perfect. It beats the old system, which was a lot like yours, but came off of the back bumper.


----------



## Hubjeep

affekonig;896497 said:


> ...Yakima racks... ...but they mounted right up to my hard top. I mounted the light to one and it's perfect.


That's what I did when I plowed with a YJ, had an old Thule rack, and mounted a strobe beacon to it, looked nice and no drilling! Also helped keep snow off it since it was a few inches off the hard top. IMO the best way to mount a light with a hard top.


----------



## chris15010

affekonig;896497 said:


> That's exactly the way I was going to mount my light. I was looking around the garage for a pipe I could use when I saw the Yakima racks I had left over from a Cherokee. I figured that there was no way I'd be so lucky as to have them fit, but they mounted right up to my hard top. I mounted the light to one and it's perfect. It beats the old system, which was a lot like yours, but came off of the back bumper.


I don't have a picture of mine yet but i took an old draw bar i had before i lifted mine and had to go with a larger drop i took a 3/4" x 60" pipe welded it into the hole for the ball and welded a flat piece of stock steel plate on the top of it and used a oversize load beacon with D cell batteries that seem to last forever and mag-netted it to the top no wiring involved at all.


----------



## LEVE

Does this qualify as a Jeep? I think so....:laughing:


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

*2004 with 7' 6'' snoway*


----------



## Max Wedge

Hubjeep;896662 said:


> That's what I did when I plowed with a YJ, had an old Thule rack, and mounted a strobe beacon to it, looked nice and no drilling! Also helped keep snow off it since it was a few inches off the hard top. IMO the best way to mount a light with a hard top.


I read this and dragged out an old Thule rack I had in garage, figuring I could could put my old Code 3 lightbar on it. It wasn't wide enough! About 2" short.


----------



## magik235

One of my current Jeeps is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, CRT Performance HEI distributor, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures of its resurrection can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## cj7plowing

here are a couple of my main plow jeep. this is 2 days after we got 24" of snow. if you notice the Z chains on the tires, I have been using them for 7 years with very good success.


----------



## Philbilly2

97 - TJ - Nothing special - Just a booze cruizer


----------



## J-Quad

cj7plowing;930918 said:


> here are a couple of my main plow jeep. this is 2 days after we got 24" of snow. if you notice the Z chains on the tires, I have been using them for 7 years with very good success.


cj7plowing,

Are you only using the chains only on your property or are chains legal to be used on the public roads in NJ?

I'm pretty sure if I ran chains here in MI, I'd be handed a ticket. 
I was thinking only postal delivery and cops can use studded tires or chains here. 
I have heard that chains ARE allowed by the public out West in the Rockies.......

J-Quad prsport


----------



## sjwrangler

Philbilly2;931223 said:


> 97 - TJ - Nothing special - Just a booze cruizer


All Jeeps are special!


----------



## cj7plowing

they are not chains the are cables. I dont care if they are legal or not becuase during a blizzard no one could keep up with me going down the road! in all seriousness I am pretty sure these are legal here. once the roads are clear and I am close the being done plowing, I take them off. If any has used chains before these have just as much grip but they are not bulky and noisy like the chains. I only use them when we get alot of snow. knock on wood I have had to use them 6 times and still never gotten stuck yet.


----------



## poncho62

Love the Jeeps guys.....I am thinking of replacing my old s10 Blazer with one.......
Question....Is there any advantage to mounting a plow on the older CJs rather than the YJs? Is one better than the other for plowing?

Check out the Small Trucks social group in my signature.


----------



## ppandr

Ive used chains on occasion here in NJ as well. For most occasions I would not due to the marks left on the pavement on our resi's. Commercially our lots are flat so don't really need them. The are a great "plan B" and worth their weight in gold when all else is failing.

As to whether they are legal or not...don't care, the last time my two older jeeps were inspected was 2006. When was the last time you got pulled over when plowing in a storm? I never see the local or state police anyway unless they are sleeping in one of my commercial lots that are better maintained than the roads.


----------



## unit28

not sure if we can use chains in Minnesota, I know
we can't do this though.

169.46 HITCHING BEHIND VEHICLE.
No person shall hitch a toboggan, hand sled, bicycle, or other similar device onto any motor vehicle or streetcar while being used on a highway


----------



## sjwrangler

poncho62;931380 said:


> Love the Jeeps guys.....I am thinking of replacing my old s10 Blazer with one.......
> Question....Is there any advantage to mounting a plow on the older CJs rather than the YJs? Is one better than the other for plowing?
> 
> Check out the Small Trucks social group in my signature.


I am sure the CJ guys might disagree, but the YJ could be better. While both are no where near the creature conforts of new vehicles, the YJ is slightly better. Mine actually has real heat, and unless you are fortunate to find a rare hard top for a CJ 5, (the older CJs), you will have a soft top only. Both turn real well in tight spots, and both are very simple to work on. Parts are generally available for both.


----------



## unit28

YJ's had a long run.1987-1995 I think.

Some have different motors.
My 88 YJ has a 6 cyl 4.2 motor. {Carburated motor}
leaf springs
60 amp alt
3.07 gears
auto

The 4.0 motors have more HP


----------



## J-Quad

ppandr;931382 said:


> Ive used chains on occasion here in NJ as well. For most occasions I would not due to the marks left on the pavement on our resi's. Commercially our lots are flat so don't really need them. The are a great "plan B" and worth their weight in gold when all else is failing.
> 
> As to whether they are legal or not...don't care, the last time my two older jeeps were inspected was 2006. When was the last time you got pulled over when plowing in a storm? I never see the local or state police anyway unless they are sleeping in one of my commercial lots that are better maintained than the roads.


I was merely pointing out the fact to the folks that read these threads that running chains or cables MAY be illegal in some states/areas.

So if someone is thinking they'd like to use them on public roads, I'm only suggesting that they may want to check with their local cop shop so they'd KNOW if the equipment is legal to use or not.

I wouldn't want someone to UN-KNOWINGLY get ticketed for using equipment recommended here.

J-Quad prsport


----------



## cj7plowing

J-Quad;931532 said:


> I was merely pointing out the fact to the folks that read these threads that running chains or cables MAY be illegal in some states/areas.
> 
> So if someone is thinking they'd like to use them on public roads, I'm only suggesting that they may want to check with their local cop shop so they'd KNOW if the equipment is legal to use or not.
> 
> I wouldn't want someone to UN-KNOWINGLY get ticketed for using equipment recommended here.
> 
> J-Quad prsport


On 2 seperate occasions I have pulled police vehicles from snow banks and they never said anything to me about the Zchains(which are cables not chains)

as for the advice on the CJ YJ plowing vehicle check the other post.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Dumontra;849263 said:


> Here's some pictures of my 09 JK with a Sno-Way setup!
> 
> Hey...NH here too...just today bought a 2007 Wrangler X with 26k on the odometer...I had been trying out 05's and earlier but when I test drove this today, I thought wow, I like this.
> Ride and handling is much better (even though I love the older wranglers too) I'm a big guy and the extra roominess and beefy-ness just fit me to a "T"
> Where did you buy your SnoWay and about how much did it set you back, if you don't mind saying??
> I am not going to put a plow on mine right away but perhaps in a couple of years (too nice now) LOL
> This will be my daily driver and allow me to park the F250 Super Duty more often...I have a SnoWay 29 on that and love it!
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow after I bring her home...


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Here's the new "toy" daily driver and eventually, driveway machine...


----------



## 86 CJ

86 CJ with new 7' Meyers freshly restored.


----------



## theplowmeister

I have added a second Jeep to my fleet.
Both of my jeeps










The new one


----------



## theplowmeister

And the 4th picture


----------



## FBNemo

Indianapolis radio stations are reporting east central Indiana could be getting 10"-12" of snow this weekend. Some like it, some don't. I do! 
I'm ready to have some fun.


----------



## nicks_xj

*heres my 98 xj*

2010-02-08[/url] my jeep\my jeep 001.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## willyswagon

Finished building the box. It is now waiting for a new interior. I'd like to find a 7 1/2 ' blade, or build a blade with wings for next season. 
While the original 50 yr old Western is correct factory equipment, the 6' width drives me nuts(chasing snow around for ever)


----------



## sjwrangler

Now thats a Jeep!
Reminds me of the FC-170 I had in college. Simple, strong, tough.
I like the older Jeeps.


----------



## Louiso

*oh yeah*

This is my 2002 JEEP WRANGLER!!
It has a 4" lift and is sitting on some moto metal rims!
right now it is not with me because it is at the shop getting so upgrades.

upgrades like
touch screen monitor in the dash
amps
subs...etc
adding matching 5th wheel
line xed finders
new finders
new bumbers
new side steps
tinted windows

when i get my baby back i will post more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ppandr

Plowmeister.....

Do you have to travel far between accounts? That Fisher is the worlds largest air dam on that Jeep.


----------



## JN16184

*Not a plow Jeep....*

Built for moderate trail riding.....









Before the current lift, went up a little more.....


----------



## theplowmeister

ppandr;997291 said:


> Plowmeister.....
> 
> Do you have to travel far between accounts? That Fisher is the worlds largest air dam on that Jeep.


It's not that big, just the angle of the picture.

All my accounts are in a 3 mile diameter circle (you don't get paid to drive between accounts)


----------



## theplowmeister

JN16184;997843 said:


> Built for moderate trail riding.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the current lift, went up a little more.....


Sooo wheres the plow?
You need to air down a lot more when rock crawling.


----------



## JN16184

theplowmeister;997894 said:


> Sooo wheres the plow?
> You need to air down a lot more when rock crawling.


The plow is on my '05 F250SD; the same truck that I tow the Jeep with, when I go to run serious trails.....









That was 15 PSI in the tires...I don't like to roll them off the beads.


----------



## theplowmeister

when I was using BFG Mud I ran 8 PSI never "rolled one off the beed" Those dam BFGs just dont flex with 15 PSI.


----------



## plow612

Here's my 2005 Wrangler Rubicon:


----------



## RCsLawncare

darood01;895046 said:


> 97 wrangler with buyers md75


Like the color! Sweet ride!!


----------



## Louiso

*just got my jeep back!*

i already posted pictures of my jeep on here without all the new upgrades. but now it is upgraded almost all the way. so here are some pictures of it!


----------



## Louiso

*and some more*

and some more.....

tell me what you tink


----------



## Louiso

*this is before the upgrades and the pics above are after*



Louiso;996875 said:


> This is my 2002 JEEP WRANGLER!!
> It has a 4" lift and is sitting on some moto metal rims!
> right now it is not with me because it is at the shop getting so upgrades.
> 
> upgrades like
> touch screen monitor in the dash
> amps
> subs...etc
> adding matching 5th wheel
> line xed finders
> new finders
> new bumbers
> new side steps
> tinted windows
> 
> when i get my baby back i will post more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ha this is my post from before


----------



## WingPlow

finally found a decent TJ for a decent price


----------



## VBigFord20

My 80 CJ-7 as it currently sits.









And back in 07 when it looked decent and was drivable.









One day I started to take the dash out to replace the shotty wiring and it was a snowball effect. I found one thing wrong after another so I decided it was time for a resto. The frame is in good shape and the body is fiberglass, so both just need cleaned, patched, smoothed and painted. The motor and trans I am up in the air about. I have a 258 in the warehouse, but I also have the 307 I pulled out of the 87 442 that is in good shape and has less the 80k on it, so it might go in there. All the tube work is getting blasted then line-x will go over it. The plan is to have it on the road by next spring.

In the mean time, I'll keep wheelin hoss here...


----------



## affekonig

Awe, the day I said goodbye to the best plow vehicle ever:



At least I still have this one (as far as Jeeps go):



And yes, that's another Bronco to be setup in the background. I thought I'd sworn off OBS Fords a few months ago when I my beautiful 95 F. Rigggghhhht...

I don't know why I can post pictures anywhere else on this sight, but not in this thread. Oh well. They're on flickr.


----------



## Luppy

There's your pics affekonig. You have to use the IMG tags around
the pic link. Nice Jeeps btw.


----------



## fortywinks

*Here is my "new" Jeep!*

Just bought my '99 TJ, 61+K miles, 4.0 six auto, new brakes, serpentine belt, blower motor resistor, gas tank shield and straps. Tires are 31 X10.5, don't know the age on them but they have a lot of tread left. This is going to get a 7'0 BOSS Sport Duty shortly.

Any recommendations or suggestions...

Also included acouple of pics of my other plow machine, kind of a big brother little brother photo.

KB


----------



## fortywinks

*Sorry about the size of the pics...*

Forgot what setting I had the camera on and re-sizing them on the computer didn't help much.

KB


----------



## micklock

Installed some new Metalcloak fenders.


----------



## micklock

Some pics from Bundy Hill Offroad Park, I think I need some limiting straps.


----------



## nicks_xj

heres a pic i found on my computer from last February stackin snow


----------



## MLG

This must be the oldest running thread I've ever seen on any forum!

MLG


----------



## jeepxjplow

My 2001 XJ and a 7'6" unimount. 3inch lift


----------



## nicks_xj

jeepxjplow;1114793 said:


> My 2001 XJ and a 7'6" unimount. 3inch lift


what part of ohio are you from


----------



## Philbilly2

jeepxjplow;1114793 said:


> My 2001 XJ and a 7'6" unimount. 3inch lift


Did you make your headgear for that plow? I like how it looks clean like an ultramount!


----------



## jeepxjplow

nicks_xj;1114809 said:


> what part of ohio are you from


I'm in Middleburgh hts, Cleveland area, and yes I did make the light mounts, I hated the way it looked with the origional unimount light setup


----------



## nicks_xj

im from cleveland and never seen your jeep around, how well does it push that blade around


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

I'm from Parma.... seen your jeep a few times.


----------



## jeepxjplow

hillbillydeluxe;1115315 said:


> I'm from Parma.... seen your jeep a few times.


I've seen you around a couple times as well



nicks_xj;1115238 said:


> im from cleveland and never seen your jeep around, how well does it push that blade around


It pushes very well as long as I don't try to over do it


----------



## fortywinks

*Just got the plow last week...*









Just got the plow for my new driveway machine... now let's get some snow so I can try this thing!


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

DRIVEWAY BEAST!.. awesome set-up.....


----------



## h8to wrk

I don't plow with mine


----------



## cj5

Green is a 2004 Unlimited with a gr8tops.com half cab, summer only.
Red is a 2001 with a Western 6'6" unimount.


----------



## affekonig

Thanks for the help Luppy. I sold the TJ a while ago and still have the complete plow setup for it if anyone is looking...


image by affekonig2000, on Flickr


IMG00113-20100509-1009 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


Jeep Wrangler TJ Unimount plow setup by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## Luppy

Fortywinks is that just the angle or are those plow lights huge?


----------



## fortywinks

*Uhhhhh...*

...I'm sure the angle has something to do with it but they are big for a 7 ft. plow. At least I think so. Hey, as long as I can see where I'm going they can be any size they need to be. I had another picture at a different angle but I can't get it uploaded. I'll try again.

KB


----------



## markknapp61

*1988 Jeep Wrangler*

http://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv174/markknapp61/My Dodge/jeep_left.jpg
http://i681.photobucket.com/albums/vv174/markknapp61/My Dodge/jeep_left.jpg
Listened to the wife and sold this beauty, 1988 6 cyl... auto... wish I had NOT listened to her... :-(


----------



## wj4play

Here is my 99 WJ Larado. I mounted my 7'6'' Western Pro guard off my 3/4 Chevy I had. I do both commercial and residential lots with it.

After 17" we got last winter, sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## wj4play

Then we had another storm few days later


----------



## softpathcarpet

*New to Site*

First post here.

Been watching forums and plowing for a few years now.
1998 Jeep TJ 4.0 Sport with Automatic trans.
Meyer 6.5 plow with back drag blade

Plows like butter.

Ordered new from Jeep Factory in Feb 1998
84,000 miles, original engine and trans.
KN intake
Cherry bomb exhaust and pipes
3" lift 
American racing wheels
BF Goodrich tires

Thanks for listening,
Rob's Lil Red Jeep Plowing


----------



## gsxsellerate

*1995 wrangler with 84" plow*

Got the plow for free!!!!


----------



## softpathcarpet

Pics as promised


----------



## rmxmitch

affekonig;1117479 said:


> Thanks for the help Luppy. I sold the TJ a while ago and still have the complete plow setup for it if anyone is looking...


How much would you be looking to get? picked up of course.


----------



## wirthsnow

Really like the snow way plows less damage 2 the front end do 2 their light weight design. Do a good job with snow under 12". Give you the ability to get in smaller driveways and and tight loading docks where a bobcat is usually necessary. Hope it helps.

Have a 04 Wrangler Unlimited 
with snow way ST model
Purchased used on ebay 
3 yrs. plowing no problems.


----------



## Luppy

wirthsnow;1145454 said:


> Really like the snow way plows less damage 2 the front end do 2 their light weight design....


? I'm sure they are ok plows but this is a Myth..well
the "less damage to the front end" comment is a Myth anyway.
I've been plowing exclusively with Jeep CJ's and TJ's and steel plows for 22 years
and have not had any front end damage due to plowing and some
years I had just under 50 driveways on my list.
Just wanted to clarify that this statement is false.


----------



## Ferg62

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....113896828680248&pid=99079&id=113896828680248

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....113896828680248&pid=99081&id=113896828680248

87 AMC J-20, custom 1/4" diamond flatbed/rack locked dana 60 rear, 44hd in ft, 345 V8, 727 tq flt trans w/ shift kit

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2004456.1179216745&pid=30129425&id=1179216745

57 willys w/ monarch hyd belt driven unit


----------



## wj4play

Luppy;1146863 said:


> ? I'm sure they are ok plows but this is a Myth..well
> the "less damage to the front end" comment is a Myth anyway.
> I've been plowing exclusively with Jeep CJ's and TJ's and steel plows for 22 years
> and have not had any front end damage due to plowing and some
> years I had just under 50 driveways on my list.
> Just wanted to clarify that this statement is false.


X2 --- What he said


----------



## Luppy

wj4play;1158678 said:


> X2 --- What he said


Correction, what she said. Thumbs Up Yeah I'm a girl. :waving:


----------



## wj4play

Luppy;1160215 said:


> Correction, what she said. Thumbs Up Yeah I'm a girl. :waving:


 Dohhh sorry

X2 what she said


----------



## dgm5186

Here is my baby. Don't pay attention to the one blue door...


----------



## dgm5186




----------



## 00 Ram

Luppy;1160215 said:


> Correction, what she said. Thumbs Up Yeah I'm a girl. :waving:


you wouldn't happen to heat w/ a pellet stove, would ya?


----------



## Luppy

00 Ram;1173991 said:


> you wouldn't happen to heat w/ a pellet stove, would ya?


Hahaha, yes. A St Croix Prescott to be exact.
You must be on Hearth.com too. :salute:


----------



## 00 Ram

yes, I've coveted your plow rig from over there, too. ;-)

I was thinking that you had a Harman, though....maybe thats someone else down there on the S.Shore...


----------



## Dr Who

here is mine, well was its gone now


----------



## Ggg6

Here is mine having some fun in the snow, and showing some good axle flex. No plow on it though, I use a 1 ton for plowing.


----------



## KMBertog

Here's the link I started of my 07 Wrangler with Meyer DrivePro

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=105244


----------



## PlowingUpward

*Jeep Cherokee Plow*

My Jeep get up:waving:waving:

79 cj's for sale
304v8
$4500


----------



## jdadjstr

Upgraded from a TJ to a JK last year.


----------



## fastjohnny

jdadjstr;1201141 said:


> Upgraded from a TJ to a JK last year.


Could you post a bigger picture?


----------



## 4wydnr

Ggg6;1180578 said:


> Here is mine having some fun in the snow, and showing some good axle flex. No plow on it though, I use a 1 ton for plowing.


I read through your build on the swap site. That's a sweet Jeep, I really like the idea of the 4BT.


----------



## Hubjeep

4wydnr;1205944 said:


> I...4BT.


See post 289 Thumbs Up
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24709&page=15


----------



## 4wydnr

That's just a sweet combo in my opinion. I put a 6bt in a 77 F-250, my favorite truck with a great motor.
I've been researching like crazy for a grand cherokee diesel swap. I like the isuzu 4BD1t but think it might be a little big for the GC. 

How do you like your CJ?


----------



## nickp

02 Grand Cherokee. 4.7L, 242 Transfer case. Snowsport HD with Winch Mod.


----------



## jdadjstr

1946 CJ2a and 2008 Wrangler Sahara


----------



## dt5150

a couple shots of my 83 cj7. i don't have a plow for it yet, but i will for next year for sure.


----------



## redoak

*snow removal team*

We have not had any big storms in central Pa, but due to the continuous cold weather all the small snow falls keep piling up. When the Jeep can't stack snow any higher, or the snow banks freeze hard, the baby 'Bota helps out.


----------



## Ggg6

4wydnr;1205944 said:


> I read through your build on the swap site. That's a sweet Jeep, I really like the idea of the 4BT.


Thank you for the compliment, it has been a lot of fun since I got it running. I have been out to the Cliffs 3 times this winter so far. Here is a short video from the last time. I started out in the wrong gear, and just thought I would try it and see how far it would get. The earth was very icy, not much traction.

https://picasaweb.google.com/itspd4/TheCliffsJan152011#5563181825960345698


----------



## punisher2010

well here is mine..97 6cyl auto owned for 11 years..its like part of the family.i am either going to put a plow on it for next year...or get another one and plow with it either way i will be using a jeep next year.this jeep has started out stock,went through a swamper,fullcage.big whinch mudrunning trailstomping phase,and now its waiting for its next build up.


----------



## punisher2010

oh and its been through 2 windshields.4 exhaust systems,both fenders,hood,3 tops,3 sets tires,2 liftkits.3 set of shocks 3stereos,1 grill shell, 3 sets bumpers,misc mirrors,tailights, almost flipped 3 different times,caught on fire twice(hey i was welding the cage in) and has never let me down...all these years...one alternator,one oxy sencer,exhaust manifold(factory recall)thats all except for the stuff i did to it


----------



## V10F250SD

PLAN ON GETTING EITHER A SNO-WAY 26 or A BOSS SPORT DUTY ....

MESSAGE ME WITH PLOW SUGGESTIONS

2010 RUBICON 2INCH BODY LIFT . DICK CEPEK FC II ( 35x12.50x20 )


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

are you going to do residential? or commercial plowing with the Jeep?? both? Drives? small lots?


----------



## V10F250SD

residential & light comercial ..... my own driveway, sidewalks (small areas) since im in NYC & THE BOROS & a few small lots. so alil bit of everythingg but no reall huge lots


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

I had the Snoway 22 series... which is "light Duty"... and it sure was. Had many issues with it. It was a Great plow, but I got a little to serious for it. if your doing any commercial ( more then 15 drives and some small lots) I would suggest a commercial duty plow. Snoway says 26 series can handle light commercial ( i wanted the 26 series but dealer told me they didnt have a mount for the tj..). Where Boss sport duty says "light duty"..... I would also take a look at fisher SD/ HT.... Nice lookin Jeep... PM me with any Questions of Snoway.


----------



## fortywinks

I've got a 99 TJ with a 7 ft. BOSS sport duty and after the first year it held up pretty well. I had to learn to do things a little differently with it than I do my truck. I have an '07 Silverado 2500 with an 8'2" BOSS Poly V. That will move anything. The Jeep and Sport Duty require a little different tact. This last event with heavy wet snow required me to not try and take the whole drive at once. It of course doesn't have the weight for back dragging that the V does but then again it doesn't have to because I don't need to backdrag much. I am a huge fan of my Jeep and Sport Duty though. Built up some huge piles of snow with it. By the way I do all residential, no commercial yet. I know one year is not indicative of true reliability but the combo I have was great this year. I can't not recommend the Sport Duty, just depends on the size of the commercial accts. you are going to be doing.

KB


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

wj4play;1134407 said:


> Then we had another storm few days later


Nice Jeep! My dad has the same one, I would love to plow with that for 15hrs over my old lumber wagon Dodge Cummins!


----------



## ken643

I love that color!! Thats all you have is a 2 Inch body lift and you got 35's on there/ It looks much bigger, Looks great. maybe a body lift is my answer.


----------



## snow problem

*1995 wrangler*

plow is on.


----------



## snow problem

1995 wrangler


----------



## Hubjeep

ken643;1267827 said:


> I love that color!! Thats all you have is a 2 Inch body lift and you got 35's on there/ It looks much bigger, Looks great. maybe a body lift is my answer.


Tall body lifts can stress/crack body mounts. Go 1" tall body lift max. Daystar makes some nice kits.


----------



## cjshloman

Bump...tis the season...lets see more jeeps....


----------



## bschurr

Winter 2010









Ready for 2011 - Let it snow...


----------



## cjshloman

Those black steelies remind me I gotta get some little tires mounted on my steelies for the season, get rid of the super swampers for winter.....love those steelies....might even repaint mine for the new snow...


----------



## Jon Geer

*2005 Rubicon*

Just a little project I'm wrapping up.


----------



## brad11ny

Let see some snow!


----------



## bschurr

cjshloman;1343571 said:


> Those black steelies remind me I gotta get some little tires mounted on my steelies for the season, get rid of the super swampers for winter.....love those steelies....might even repaint mine for the new snow...


Thanks man. I used Plasti-Dip spray on the stock rims. It is super durable, can be easily touched up and was a snap. In fact, I did the front and rear bumpers as well the the fender flares and rear plate frame in Plasti-Dip too.


----------



## bschurr

Jon Geer;1343626 said:


> Just a little project I'm wrapping up.


SICK!!!! Please post a video of it in action...


----------



## bschurr

brad11ny;1343637 said:


> Let see some snow!


Nice rig Brad. I hear that red Jeeps make the best snow plow gear!


----------



## lawnkale

Jon Geer;1343626 said:


> Just a little project I'm wrapping up.


it that home made...looks great...name your price I want the plow


----------



## lawnkale

sorry meant my last message to you. i want that back blade...name your price to duplicate it


----------



## Rusty Silence

bump!


----------



## J-Quad

......right now I'm working in Mt. Pleasant, MI (near middle of lower penninsula) and 
it's *53*F and PURE SUNSHINE outside! *

No wind, no snow, yeah some mud, but DANG -- I haven't pushed a lick of snow yet this season. 
It sure doesn't look like Rusty's 'bump' site here.

J-Quad


----------



## Rusty Silence

J-Quad;1405683 said:


> ......right now I'm working in Mt. Pleasant, MI (near middle of lower penninsula) and
> it's *53*F and PURE SUNSHINE outside! *
> 
> No wind, no snow, yeah some mud, but DANG -- I haven't pushed a lick of snow yet this season.
> It sure doesn't look like Rusty's 'bump' site here.
> 
> J-Quad


Yeah my bump pic was from early last winter  It's sunshine and warm here too.


----------



## MLG

Plows snow great, nicest 80's interior you ever saw! I just blasted and re-painted the plow last week. Looks like new now. Plan to repaint the Jeep one of these days, time permitting.


----------



## Aveerainc

Pic of mine can be found here - my 2008 unlimited sahara with snowdogg MD75 -

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=127799


----------



## cjshloman

Just installed last nite, thanks to my good friend Donny for everything.


----------



## theplowmeister

looks good

how about a side pick with plow up


----------



## bschurr

theplowmeister;1420318 said:


> looks good
> 
> how about a side pick with plow up


HAW! - you just want to see his sag, dont ya?

CJShloman - The new rig looks good - you really brought her back to life. Hopefully we will see some real snow soon so you can put her to good use!
All the best!


----------



## cjshloman

Just plowed a few inches bout 15 min ago......couldnt wait...it was awesome. as to sag, there really isnt much, but ill get a pic as soon as I can for all the sag watchers...lol


----------



## cjshloman

plow up/sag shot......not bad.


----------



## Metro Lawn

Just picked this CJ7 up from a school in Ohio. It is an 86 with 14000 original miles.


----------



## S-205

Don't use it to plow!


----------



## Hubjeep

SmokeyBacon;1492641 said:


> Don't use it to plow!


I agree. Sell on ebay to a CJ enthusiast, buy a 1991+ fuel injected YJ to plow with, and have money left over.


----------



## J-Quad

Metro Lawn;1492415 said:


> Just picked this CJ7 up from a school in Ohio. It is an 86 with 14000 original miles.


WOW! CONGRATULATIONS! 
That baby is CLEAN! Thumbs Up
J-Quad


----------



## Metro Lawn

J-Quad;1492856 said:


> WOW! CONGRATULATIONS!
> That baby is CLEAN! Thumbs Up
> J-Quad


Don't let the new paint fool ya. It has been a plow for it's entire life and has alot of rust repair. I shined it up, but it is just a work truck.


----------



## Hubjeep

Metro Lawn;1499954 said:


> Don't let the new paint fool ya. It has been a plow for it's entire life and has alot of rust repair.


Ah, retract my previous post, haha. I find that driving a vehicle year-round is better than sitting all summer since driving in rain, etc washes off salt.

BTW, where is your fuel cap?


----------



## Metro Lawn

Hubjeep;1501781 said:


> Ah, retract my previous post, haha. I find that driving a vehicle year-round is better than sitting all summer since driving in rain, etc washes off salt.
> 
> BTW, where is your fuel cap?


We were just finishing putting those corner guards on and had it off to fit the bezel.


----------



## cocco78

I'm on the look out for a 7'6" blade


----------



## cjshloman

Here is mine, last plowable storm, during a break.....man I love plowing with this jeep. Next up will be a dual batt set up, high amp alt and I want a tailgate spreader.


----------



## BigG

I may have posted pics here before... but she's grown a little in the passed year; 2003 TJ, 6.0(LQ4), 4L65E, 241OR, D60 with ARB, 14 bolt with Detroit, 40" Krawlers, 7.5' Fisher cut down to 6'8", 8K winch raised/ lowered, man. angle





































Couple vids after Nemo;


----------



## bschurr

Same plow - new rig (2005 TJ)


----------



## ken643

bschurr;1594702 said:


> Same plow - new rig (2005 TJ)


Nice, Looking goodThumbs Up


----------



## ken643

brad11ny;1343637 said:


> Let see some snow!


Very NiceThumbs Up


----------



## magik235




----------



## Paulie's Plowin

*My cj's*

Here a few pics of my cj's


----------



## RJ lindblom

magik235;1596525 said:


>


The Jeep looks good with the plow on it. The blazer looks wicked cool too. That would be dandy with a regular cab from the same vintage


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Summer pic*

No plow yet however I had to post of the XJ with my kayaks anyway once I have the plow set up I'll post another picture


----------



## J-Quad

NICE XJ......... What year is that? 

J-Quad


----------



## DJ Contracting

J-Quad;1642984 said:


> NICE XJ......... What year is that?
> 
> J-Quad


It's a 2000 thanks I love it.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

*2007 jeep with western HTS*









2007 jeep wrangler HTS western


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Soon very soon*

So I installed the wire harness for the plow now waiting for the truck side mount to come back from paint and then install the plow, hopefully next week she'll have the plow on.


----------



## nicks_xj

DJ Contracting;1669105 said:


> So I installed the wire harness for the plow now waiting for the truck side mount to come back from paint and then install the plow, hopefully next week she'll have the plow on.


what plow six you go with


----------



## DJ Contracting

I bought a used snoway 6.8 poly plow.


nicks_xj;1670002 said:


> what plow TV you go with


----------



## DJ Contracting

*So here she is*

Well I finally got around to mounting the plow. First of all I bought a 6.8 Snoway 24 Series poly plow, then I bought a Western uni-mount truck side frame and had the snoway 3 point bracket welded in the middle of the uni-mount bracket. Wired her up and she work great...now for some front end assistance, any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks Joe

PS what a trip trying to get the snoway wiring diagram, Google chrome wouldn't bring the page up so I had to use Explorer and all was well.


----------



## nicks_xj

Thunderbird rear air shocks I think bolt right in or rear air shocks from a chevy g20 van with a bpe kit will work


----------



## DJ Contracting

nicks_xj;1676941 said:


> Thunderbird rear air shocks I think bolt right in or rear air shocks from a chevy g20 van with a bpe kit will work


Thanks I'll look into these.


----------



## Zrxpilot

Two flatheads. Hope nobody minds putting a Dodge in here but they come as a pair. You wouldn't believe the attention you get driving these rigs around. Might put a blade on the power wagon someday.(after power steering)










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rick547

Zrxpilot;1677122 said:


> Two flatheads. Hope nobody minds putting a Dodge in here but they come as a pair. You wouldn't believe the attention you get driving these rigs around. Might put a blade on the power wagon someday.(after power steering)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Drove one of those 3/4 ton Dodges in the National Guard in the middle 60's.

Great times!


----------



## rjigto4oje

zrxpilot;1677122 said:


> two flatheads. Hope nobody minds putting a dodge in here but they come as a pair. You wouldn't believe the attention you get driving these rigs around. Might put a blade on the power wagon someday.(after power steering)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]


no dont put a plow on either one of them way too cool


----------



## bschurr

rjigto4oje;1677174 said:


> no dont put a plow on either one of them way too cool


^^ agreed!


----------



## mrwolf

Dj, can you help a brother out? I could use the wiring diagram and some good undercarriage pics of the mount and what it bolts to. I am fabbing again this weekend.

Thanks if you can !


----------



## DJ Contracting

mrwolf;1680357 said:


> Dj, can you help a brother out? I could use the wiring diagram and some good undercarriage pics of the mount and what it bolts to. I am fabbing again this weekend.
> 
> Thanks if you can !


I'll try and take pictures tmrw, also I went on the western site and downloaded the frame mount installation, and snoway site and downloaded the wiring diagram.


----------



## mrwolf

Thanks much! Pics would help if you do get the chance!


----------



## DJ Contracting

mrwolf;1680420 said:


> Thanks much! Pics would help if you do get the chance!


Are you fabricating the complete plow bracket or do you have a bracket that that have to tweak?


----------



## mrwolf

I made side plates for a meyer last year WAY overbuilt it. The whole mount with the meyer hoop and pump assembly is like 200 lbs!!!

I am gonna cut off that and use the side plates I made forum 3/8 steel plate. It was quite a job. I will try to post some pics.. Not proud of the overall appearance but that thing could take on a lost cow!

I have the sno way nose piece so it will be easy. Just have to weld in the nose piece. I wanted to look at a diagram (just did thanks) to confirm I had heavily overbuilt the mount. I am gonna remove some material and try to make it quicker detach for summer.

Z


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Pictures (plow bracket)*



mrwolf;1680420 said:


> Thanks much! Pics would help if you do get the chance!


Here ya go hope these will help


----------



## DJ Contracting

mrwolf;1680357 said:


> Dj, can you help a brother out? I could use the wiring diagram and some good undercarriage pics of the mount and what it bolts to. I am fabbing again this weekend.
> 
> Thanks if you can !


Here's the link for the installation for a snoway 24 series andtruck side plow bracket that I used for the base of my fabrication. FYI for the snoway I had to use Internet explore to open the service manual, Google Chrome would not open the file. Make sure you post pics as I would love to see the results. Good luck

http://snoway.com/cm/pdfs/Setup_Installation/97100201E.pdf
http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/13637_011193.pdf


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Tested out the Jeep*

Well I didn't really get out and plow, but I changed hydraulic hoses and fluid also measured the front end drop with the plow raised. Plow resting on the ground bottom of front wheel well is 31", plow raise it dropped 1.5" to 29.5 inches. I have #140 of tube sand in the back, looks like I'll add two more bags. We have some snow coming this weekend and I'll test out the Jeep also take a video or two.


----------



## DJ Contracting

*Here it is (video)*

So I was able to use the Jeep over this weekends storm, the lot we were doing was our second time cleaning it that day. I didn't get a chance to take a video of the Jeep plowing 4"-6" of blowing and drifting snow. She did a good job for her maiden voyage, enjoy the video.


----------



## Abouna

*Wrangler 2004 TJ with Snowdogg MD75*


----------



## magik235

I plowed heavy wet snow to establish my plowing base for the third time this year. The first two bases melted away.


----------



## sld92e_23

how much sag do you get when your plow is raised? Did you do any suspention mods at all?



hillbillydeluxe;1668947 said:


> View attachment 129338
> 
> 
> 2007 jeep wrangler HTS western


----------



## sota

I'll add mine I guess.


----------



## bazjeepers

sota;1913035 said:


> I'll add mine I guess.


Did you install that yourself on the Liberty? How does it ride?


----------



## sota

I did. It rides fine, even with the plow on it. you know it's there but the new beefy suspension handles it well.


----------



## bazjeepers

sota;1914239 said:


> I did. It rides fine, even with the plow on it. you know it's there but the new beefy suspension handles it well.


Is that a Western HTS? or the Suburbanite? Who did you order the plow from?


----------



## sota

Suburbanite 7'4". got it from FDR Hitches in Roselle Park. price was really good and they've been very supportive of this self-described DIY 'idiot.'  Shop owner even told me to stop by and he'll look over the install gratis.


----------



## Powderman

*New 2001 TJ*

$5,800 plus $1,800 for plow complete 171k what do you guys think? A good Deal?


----------



## bazjeepers

Powderman;1925020 said:


> $5,800 plus $1,800 for plow complete 171k what do you guys think? A good Deal?


What year Wrangler? Auto or manual? Seems like a good price.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Paid less for mine, but I knew at the time of purchase that it needed a clutch and frame repair. That said, if yours is clean in the rust department, that's not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Powderman

Auto but I just bought it not selling.


----------



## Powderman

Auto. But I just bought it. Not selling.


----------



## bschurr

sota;1914754 said:


> Suburbanite 7'4". got it from FDR Hitches in Roselle Park. price was really good and they've been very supportive of this self-described DIY 'idiot.'  Shop owner even told me to stop by and he'll look over the install gratis.


+1 on FDR - I buy parts at their Hawthorne NJ location and John is awesome!

Good luck with your rig - all we need is some snow now...


----------



## bschurr

Powderman;1925020 said:


> $5,800 plus $1,800 for plow complete 171k what do you guys think? A good Deal?


Looks good man! And yes, that sounds like a good deal on both the Jeep & plow. Enjoy!


----------



## JFon101231

Side note - I had a very poor experience with FDR via online order. Delayed, no shipping info until I called, and had to call twice. Then come to find out the parts were knock offs not OEM Western though not noted anywhere on the site.


----------



## sota

bschurr;1925491 said:


> +1 on FDR - I buy parts at their Hawthorne NJ location and John is awesome!
> 
> Good luck with your rig - all we need is some snow now...


Yea. I bolted it up yesterday and today all I get is rains. Oh well.

And a 74 MGB eh? I'm listed as the "mechanic" on a 72... mom's the original owner.  We might have to swap notes some time.


----------



## theplowmeister

The Plowmeister's Red 01 Jeep finished with plow


----------



## sld92e_23

*finally got the timbrens on,2.5" lift and new 35" tires*


----------



## micklock

sld92e_23;1928370 said:


>


Now that's what a jeep is meant to look like.


----------



## RJL

sld92e_23;1928370 said:


>


Looks great. Even after the lift you still needed the timberens? What lift did you get? I'm asking because I'm seriously thinking of putting a 2.5 on our JKUR and a plow,


----------



## Grotonems5

*My plow Jeep*

99 Wrangler 4 cyl 5 speed, sno way 7'6" plow with down pressure.


----------



## 00 Ram

don't think I ever added a picture...


----------



## ken643

2004 Rubicon


----------



## EWSplow

theplowmeister;1926998 said:


> The Plowmeister's Red 01 Jeep finished with plow


Nice! Is that a Meyer 1/2 ton v-plow?


----------



## theplowmeister

Yes it weighs 15# less than the Fisher 7 1/2 RD Ive used for 28 years


----------



## MLG

Heres and updated picture of mine: 'new' wheels this past summer and moved from a heavier Meyer blade to a slightly smaller but a lot lighter Western. I can still use the heavier Meyer blade if conditions warrant it. I also cut the bottom of the mount off and moved it down and further back to get the plow arms more parallel to the ground and blade more snug to the vehicle. All in all, it's more manageable now, easier on the suspension. I need to get low profile lights and blast/repaint the Western blade come spring. Not as fancy as some of your guys' rigs, but she definitely moves snow, and, as a bonus, a very well preserved 80's plaid interior!

Hey, did I manage to catch a rare shot of Bigfoot there in the shadow?!!!


----------



## ken643

theplowmeister;1926998 said:


> The Plowmeister's Red 01 Jeep finished with plow


That is awesome, Great jobThumbs Up


----------



## EWSplow

*YJ V-plow*

Finally done


----------



## DieselSlug

sld92e_23;1928370 said:


>


Looks Awesome! We just did a 2.5'' lift on our 07 JK and installed some 35'' Kanati Trail Hogs (Duratrac Knockoff's).


----------



## BUFF

When Jeeps were CJ's, bought it new in '81 with 258I-6, blew it up and dropped a.030" over AMC 401 in it, put a T18 trans in, in front of Dana 300 transfer, blew up the Dana 30 and AMC 20 and put a 9" frt/rear 4.56 with ARB's in.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Maybe it's just the angle of the photo, but that looks tiny on there! How wide is the plow in V mode?



EWSplow;2093595 said:


> Finally done
> View attachment 149479


----------



## EWSplow

6'-6". I think it's 5'-8" at full V.
It's a little narrow, but gets into tight spots. It fits between 2 parked cars no problem.


----------



## theplowmeister

Its amazing what you can break with a V8

I watched a guy blowup 

1 transfer case
1 rear diff
1 front axle
1 rear drive shaft
1 tire and wheel

all in 1 second on one obstacle in MOAB

He put in a V8 and changed no other part in the drive line... See my sig below


----------



## EWSplow

theplowmeister;2094391 said:


> Its amazing what you can break with a V8
> 
> I watched a guy blowup
> 
> 1 transfer case
> 1 rear diff
> 1 front axle
> 1 rear drive shaft
> 1 tire and wheel
> 
> all in 1 second on one obstacle in MOAB
> 
> He put in a V8 and changed no other part in the drive line... See my sig below


Some people have to learn from their mistakes, rather than using common sense.


----------



## theplowmeister

That is what other people are for... learn from THERE mistakes. As in Jeep clubs, Plowsite, RC clubs...


----------



## bazjeepers

EWSplow;2093595 said:


> Finally done
> View attachment 149479


Is that from the UTV V-plow that Boss has?


----------



## EWSplow

bazjeepers;2095297 said:


> Is that from the UTV V-plow that Boss has?


Yes. Adapting the UTV v-plow to the sport duty push beam wasn't difficult. Adapting the truck side mount for a TJ to the YJ with leaf springs was a real pain.


----------



## harley9202

Got my new Jeep all ready to go. Let it snow!




  








IMG_1732




__
harley9202


__
Jan 24, 2017











  








IMG_1733




__
harley9202


__
Jan 24, 2017


----------



## Avalanche 2500

harley9202 said:


> Got my new Jeep all ready to go. Let it snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> harley9202
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> harley9202
> 
> 
> __
> Jan 24, 2017


Nice pic's, just be careful of low mount due to curbs, concrete parking blocks etc. Most snowdogg
mounts hang low. Put some weight in the back 300lbs + min. (rear ballast). Should raise the front end
an inch, and mainly take pressure off your frt. axle. Good luck harley9202, were all looking for snow!


----------



## EWSplow

Nice looking rig.
The bright color certainly makes it visible!


----------



## SIPLOWGUY

Very nice!


----------



## jax833




----------



## jax833

jax833 said:


> View attachment 178405


bought that jeep in 94 when I lived in Colorado. it's been sitting unused for years, I have about a 1/2 mile of road to plow at the cabin up here in MN. slow but sure!! thanks


----------



## EWSplow

jax833 said:


> bought that jeep in 94 when I lived in Colorado. it's been sitting unused for years, I have about a 1/2 mile of road to plow at the cabin up here in MN. slow but sure!! thanks


Not too many nice YJs around. Mine came from north Carolina , so it wasn't rusty. 
I love plowing with it.


----------



## jax833

I bought that new in 94. had a good time in it out in Colorado. it has 52K miles on it, no rust, it hasn't been on the road since 98. I could never bear to get rid of it, it would break my heart to watch someone drive off in it! I kept it stored and now I have a cabin with some road to plow and it works out prefect! it was quite difficult to get that myers home plow to fit with the lift but by bro. is pretty handy and it's working out good! I did put some V-bar chains on and a little weight in the back because I have some grades to plow...... pretty happy with it! what is your?


----------



## EWSplow

jax833 said:


> I bought that new in 94. had a good time in it out in Colorado. it has 52K miles on it, no rust, it hasn't been on the road since 98. I could never bear to get rid of it, it would break my heart to watch someone drive off in it! I kept it stored and now I have a cabin with some road to plow and it works out prefect! it was quite difficult to get that myers home plow to fit with the lift but by bro. is pretty handy and it's working out good! I did put some V-bar chains on and a little weight in the back because I have some grades to plow...... pretty happy with it! what is your?


The leaf springs get in the way for most modern plows. Mine has a boss V plow and a used a truckside mount for a TJ. After some engineering, we got it to work on the YJ. The push beam is actually between the spring and frame, but with longer shackles it works.


----------



## jax833

good to talk to you! we are expecting another foot of snow here in the next few days so I will be out and about again... have a good day


----------



## info4tim

jax833 said:


> bought that jeep in 94 when I lived in Colorado. it's been sitting unused for years, I have about a 1/2 mile of road to plow at the cabin up here in MN. slow but sure!! thanks


Where'd you get the tire chains?


----------



## jax833

https://www.tirechain.com/Tire-Chains-V-BAR.htm


----------



## jax833

they really bite in, backing up on a grade makes that jeep rock & roll


----------



## buttaluv

Jax, how come it hasn't been on the road for so long? Looks to still be in good shape..


----------



## jax833

I bought it in Colorado after college, lived there for four years and moved back to Minnesota and bought another car. it just sat there in storage....
I love my jeep!


----------



## jax833

remember the story your dad told you about the car he should have never sold?


----------



## BUFF

jax833 said:


> remember the story your dad told you about the car he should have never sold?


And it was mom that pushed him too...


----------



## jax833

yea, it's her fault


----------



## BUFF

jax833 said:


> yea, it's her fault


That's what I tell my kids when they ask why I sold my CJ.


----------



## jax833

too funny! another foot of snow in MN. today. have a good day


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> And it was mom that pushed him too...


In 1985 I bought a Cherokee (my 1st new car). A year later I needed a truck and couldn't afford both, so I sold the Cherokee to my mom. Fast forward to 2015, she called and asked if I could come and get my Jeep from her garage, cause she was moving to a smaller place. Its still in pretty good shape after being driven by a little old lady and a few other family members, mainly to strap a canoe on it to go fishing.


----------



## buttaluv

Jax, Let's see some action shots... a foot of snow! We haven't had 3" at one time for 3 years, look s like it might be 4...


----------



## jax833

it's been 4 years since we had snow in mn. it's been coming down in the last couple of weeks


----------



## tsut

New (to me) 2002 Liberty (KJ).
Tom


----------



## jonniesmooth

Our '59 CJ5 stock 4 cyl, 3 speed. 2" body lift, wheels, tires,seats, stereo, the generator **** out on us so we did an alternator swap. It's 12v
















And I put in jagoff headlights


----------



## dt5150

05 TJ


----------



## sota

what's with the dingle ball on top of the plow?


----------



## dt5150

i'm guessing the previous owner may have used it to move a trailer around the yard or something.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Just throwing this out there on C/L > https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pts/d/tinley-park-4-brand-new-shocks-for/6785491310.html


----------



## sota

dt5150 said:


> i'm guessing the previous owner may have used it to move a trailer around the yard or something.


I'd fear for the longevity of the lift cylinder and pump.
I'd have done a TJ or some other body wrangler, but the price tags on them used and in poor condition is... astonishing.


----------



## dt5150

so far so good, on it's second season now.
i'd really like to upgrade to a sno-way series 22 for the down pressure but $ wise it's not in the cards. i have to do quite a bit of back dragging in my driveway so the dp would be really nice to have. i fabbed up that back dragging blade you see on there. it works, and it helps, but the plow itself just doesn't weigh enough to be very effective back dragging. maybe someday i'll upgrade but this ole homesteader will have to do for now. sure beats the atv and snowblower!


----------



## joek81d1

Not snow related!


----------



## BUFF

joek81d1 said:


> View attachment 190916
> Not snow related!


What did the Police think aboot you parking on their cruiser.......

Welcome to the site :waving:


----------



## joek81d1

BUFF said:


> What did the Police think aboot you parking on their cruiser.......
> 
> Welcome to the site :waving:


Thanks Buff!
As a retired firefighter, it's kind of a thing to mess with my brothers in blue!


----------



## BUFF

joek81d1 said:


> Thanks Buff!
> As a retired firefighter, it's kind of a thing to mess with my brothers in blue!


So you're a jokester eh...... you should fit in pretty good then...... 
What's your plow rig and what part of the country are you in?


----------



## joek81d1

BUFF said:


> So you're a jokester eh...... you should fit in pretty good then......
> What's your plow rig and what part of the country are you in?


You're gonna love this then! Florida for now but want to move back home to Pittsburg area next winter.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

joek81d1 said:


> You're gonna love this then! Florida for now but want to move back home to Pittsburg area next winter.


That would be Pittsburgh, unless you are talking about Pittsburg, CA, near Oakland, or the Pittsburg in KS


----------



## BUFF

joek81d1 said:


> You're gonna love this then! Florida for now but want to move back home to Pittsburg area next winter.


East or west coast? Been there twice and not my idea of a place to live or even visit but that's just me. Too flat, too hot and humid, too many bugs, too many people, too many trees and the ice tea is like syrup.


----------



## joek81d1

joek81d1 said:


> You're gonna love this then! Florida for now but want to move back home to Pittsburg area next winter.


2004 Wrangler X 4.0 5 spd. 4" Currie lift, Rough Country Long Arms, Maxxis Bighorn 35-12.5-15. D30 with E-locker. Ford 8.8 with limited slip rear.
I plan on putting a Fisher 7.5 HT on it.


----------



## joek81d1

Aerospace Eng said:


> That would be Pittsburgh, unless you are talking about Pittsburg, CA, near Oakland, or the Pittsburg in KS


Yes. PittsburgH, PA. One missed keystroke!


----------



## BUFF

Aerospace Eng said:


> That would be Pittsburgh, unless you are talking about Pittsburg, CA, near Oakland, or the Pittsburg in KS


I've been to Pittsburg KANSAS a couple times for job fairs at the University. Kind of a bizzare town, being on the boarder of the Union and Confederate states.


----------



## joek81d1

BUFF said:


> East or west coast? Been there twice and not my idea of a place to live or even visit but that's just me. Too flat, too hot and humid, too many bugs, too many people, too many trees and the ice tea is like syrup.


East coast. Cocoa. Watch rocket launches all the time from back yard. Everything you say is true. Too damn hot in the summer. No seasons and I want to come home!


----------



## joek81d1

BUFF said:


> I've been to Pittsburg KANSAS a couple times for job fairs at the University. Kind of a bizzare town, being on the boarder of the Union and Confederate states.


There's a Pittsburg, Texas too I believe.


----------



## EWSplow

Aerospace Eng said:


> That would be Pittsburgh, unless you are talking about Pittsburg, CA, near Oakland, or the Pittsburg in KS


Welcome. Watch yourself around the grammar, spelling and punctuation police. They're brutal.


----------



## joek81d1

EWSplow said:


> Welcome. Watch yourself around the grammar, spelling and punctuation police. They're brutal.


Thank you!
The funny thing is, I'M usually the one correcting grammar, spelling, punctuation, etc!
See? I have been down south too long. The heat has fried my brain!


----------

